# ma dico............



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

da un pò di tempo "vengo frequentato" da una ragazza/donna . spiego meglio. Ci conosciamo molto superficialmente (lei è un'amica di mia cugina) da circa 2 anni. circa 2 mesi fa l'ho rincontrata al Luna Park dove lavorano mia cugina e mia sorella e lei dopo quella sera ha convinto mia cugina a combinare una serata dove io ero presente. vado a questa serata e tutta la sera stiamo vicini e parliamo (di stronzate, perchè altro non mi veniva) e per farla breve andiamo a casa sua. mi racconta che a dicembre il suo ragazzo/convivente se n'è andato e che la sua storia è finita. Stiamo insieme tutta la notte e alla fine le faccio capire che non è che mi interessa più di tanto ma che se vuole mi può chiamare quando vuole e io accorro in suo aiuto. Diciamo che in circa 1mese e mezzo mi avrà chiamato 4-5 volte. Stasera è stata una di queste. dopo avere fatto un paio 'ore sesso questa si è incazzata a motrte perchè dopo l'ennesima volta io mi sono alzato subito dal letto e me ne sono andato in bagno. Voleva essere coccolata, cosa che le altre volte mi sembrava non le interessasse propro per niente. mi ha in pratica cacciato fuori di casa sua in malo modo.
Ora io dico. sono stato onesto sin da subito e le ho detto che non l'avrei chiamata ma che se l'avesse fatto lei mi sarei tranquilamente presentato per un piacevole sollazzo e so per certo che lei non aspetta certo me per divertirsi. quindi donne, la domanda è:
ma questa ragazza che vuole?


----------



## Old irene23 (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> da un pò di tempo "vengo frequentato" da una ragazza/donna . spiego meglio. Ci conosciamo molto superficialmente (lei è un'amica di mia cugina) da circa 2 anni. circa 2 mesi fa l'ho rincontrata al Luna Park dove lavorano mia cugina e mia sorella e lei dopo quella sera ha convinto mia cugina a combinare una serata dove io ero presente. vado a questa serata e tutta la sera stiamo vicini e parliamo (di stronzate, perchè altro non mi veniva) e per farla breve andiamo a casa sua. mi racconta che a dicembre il suo ragazzo/convivente se n'è andato e che la sua storia è finita. Stiamo insieme tutta la notte e alla fine le faccio capire che non è che mi interessa più di tanto ma che se vuole mi può chiamare quando vuole e io accorro in suo aiuto. Diciamo che in circa 1mese e mezzo mi avrà chiamato 4-5 volte. Stasera è stata una di queste. dopo avere fatto un paio 'ore sesso questa si è incazzata a motrte perchè dopo l'ennesima volta io mi sono alzato subito dal letto e me ne sono andato in bagno. Voleva essere coccolata, cosa che le altre volte mi sembrava non le interessasse propro per niente. mi ha in pratica cacciato fuori di casa sua in malo modo.
> Ora io dico. sono stato onesto sin da subito e le ho detto che non l'avrei chiamata ma che se l'avesse fatto lei mi sarei tranquilamente presentato per un piacevole sollazzo e so per certo che lei non aspetta certo me per divertirsi. quindi donne, la domanda è:
> ma questa ragazza che vuole?


Ciao alex. Hai mai visto il film "harry ti presento sally"?
,.....e' la risposta che cerchi....


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

irene23 ha detto:


> Ciao alex. Hai mai visto il film "harry ti presento sally"?
> ,.....e' la risposta che cerchi....


si l'ho visto.
ma quale risposta visto che la domanda io non l'ho fatta?
ciao irene e bentrovata!


----------



## Old irene23 (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si l'ho visto.
> ma quale risposta visto che la domanda io non l'ho fatta?
> ciao irene e bentrovata!


C'e' una parte del film in cui harry chiede a sally, quanto occorre "stare "(perche' la donna se lo aspetta)...accanto ad una donna dopo averci fatto sesso, a coccolarla...prima di "scappare" via? 
A me, e' sempre piaciuta un sacco quella scena...oltre al resto del film...perche' e' reale.....
Anche se si e' ben consapevoli entrambi, di essersi incontrati solo per far sesso....la maggior parte delle donne......si aspetta....la "famosa"...coccola...comunque....
Ovviamente, non posso parlare per la maggior parte delle donne, ma nel tuo caso...visto la reazione che dici.....penso che sia successo quello...
La "tua" ragazza....si aspettava comunque un po' di coccole (anche se tu sei stato onesto come dici).....forse per non "ridurre"...il tutto....a solo sesso...e cioe' con un senso probabilmente per lei...di disagio...e freddezza... A volte, anche se si e' consapevoli....ci sono momenti....in cui un po' di calore....non incide con un eventuale impegno....che non si era previsto....

Contraddizione femminile......


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

irene23 ha detto:


> C'e' una parte del film in cui harry chiede a sally, quanto occorre "stare "(perche' la donna se lo aspetta)...accanto ad una donna dopo averci fatto sesso, a coccolarla...prima di "scappare" via?
> A me, e' sempre piaciuta un sacco quella scena...oltre al resto del film...perche' e' reale.....
> Anche se si e' ben consapevoli entrambi, di essersi incontrati solo per far sesso....la maggior parte delle donne......si aspetta....la "famosa"...coccola...comunque....
> Ovviamente, non posso parlare per la maggior parte delle donne, ma nel tuo caso...visto la reazione che dici.....penso che sia successo quello...
> ...


ah ecco....
siamo alla contraddizione.....comunque le coccole non vorreste che vi siano fatte quando veramente sentite?


----------



## Old irene23 (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ah ecco....
> siamo alla contraddizione.....comunque le coccole non vorreste che vi siano fatte quando veramente sentite?


Valle a capire le donne, alex!...non mi capisco io, dopo 44 anni!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Beh, ora vado a nanna...sono stravolta......
NOn ti crucciare, comunque.......il piu' delle volte tutto quello che viene fatto non e' mai quello che l'altra persona si aspetta....e viceversa....


----------



## cat (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> da un pò di tempo "vengo frequentato" da una ragazza/donna . spiego meglio. Ci conosciamo molto superficialmente (lei è un'amica di mia cugina) da circa 2 anni. circa 2 mesi fa l'ho rincontrata al Luna Park dove lavorano mia cugina e mia sorella e lei dopo quella sera ha convinto mia cugina a combinare una serata dove io ero presente. vado a questa serata e tutta la sera stiamo vicini e parliamo (di stronzate, perchè altro non mi veniva) e per farla breve andiamo a casa sua. mi racconta che a dicembre il suo ragazzo/convivente se n'è andato e che la sua storia è finita. Stiamo insieme tutta la notte e alla fine le faccio capire che non è che mi interessa più di tanto ma che se vuole mi può chiamare quando vuole e io accorro in suo aiuto. Diciamo che in circa 1mese e mezzo mi avrà chiamato 4-5 volte. Stasera è stata una di queste. dopo avere fatto un paio 'ore sesso questa si è incazzata a motrte perchè dopo l'ennesima volta io mi sono alzato subito dal letto e me ne sono andato in bagno. Voleva essere coccolata, cosa che le altre volte mi sembrava non le interessasse propro per niente. mi ha in pratica cacciato fuori di casa sua in malo modo.
> Ora io dico. sono stato onesto sin da subito e le ho detto che non l'avrei chiamata ma che se l'avesse fatto lei mi sarei tranquilamente presentato per un piacevole sollazzo e so per certo che lei non aspetta certo me per divertirsi. quindi donne, la domanda è:
> ma questa ragazza che vuole?


 
mamma cat l'aveva previsto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ieri sera ti avevo fatto le raccomandazioni a non far casini, di stare attento e....eccoo!!!!!

cosa vuole questa ragazza?
forse finge di fare la dura ma in realtà  le piaci.
io per esempio ho il trip di chiamare io per rprima, non perchè me la tiro, io non voglio essere invadente.
Non propongo mai ad un uomo di uscire, di vederci....
aspetto sempre che lo faccia lui, perdendo così occasioni potenzialmente valide.

quello che le donne non dicono..... dovresti chiederti cosa pensa e non dice, che emozioni ha quando ti sta vicino.
il fatto che ti ha cacciato in malo modo è sintomatico, le interessi.


----------



## Rebecca (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> da un pò di tempo "vengo frequentato" da una ragazza/donna . spiego meglio. Ci conosciamo molto superficialmente (lei è un'amica di mia cugina) da circa 2 anni. circa 2 mesi fa l'ho rincontrata al Luna Park dove lavorano mia cugina e mia sorella e lei dopo quella sera ha convinto mia cugina a combinare una serata dove io ero presente. vado a questa serata e tutta la sera stiamo vicini e parliamo (di stronzate, perchè altro non mi veniva) e per farla breve andiamo a casa sua. mi racconta che a dicembre il suo ragazzo/convivente se n'è andato e che la sua storia è finita. Stiamo insieme tutta la notte e alla fine le faccio capire che non è che mi interessa più di tanto ma che se vuole mi può chiamare quando vuole e io accorro in suo aiuto. Diciamo che in circa 1mese e mezzo mi avrà chiamato 4-5 volte. Stasera è stata una di queste. dopo avere fatto un paio 'ore sesso questa si è incazzata a motrte perchè dopo l'ennesima volta io mi sono alzato subito dal letto e me ne sono andato in bagno. Voleva essere coccolata, cosa che le altre volte mi sembrava non le interessasse propro per niente. mi ha in pratica cacciato fuori di casa sua in malo modo.
> Ora io dico. sono stato onesto sin da subito e le ho detto che non l'avrei chiamata ma che se l'avesse fatto lei mi sarei tranquilamente presentato per un piacevole sollazzo e so per certo che lei non aspetta certo me per divertirsi. quindi donne, la domanda è:
> ma questa ragazza che vuole?


Qui ognuno ti risponderà secondo il proprio vissuto... E così probabilmente io. 
Perchè ci sarà un motivo per cui questa lei ti frequenta, no? Come un motivo o avrai tu. Il fatto che lei voglia coccole dopo, non depone necessariamente verso l'ipotesi che lei si sia innamorata o voglia comunque un impegno nei tuoi confronti. 
Io credo che una donna (ma probabilmente anche un uomo) non voglia sentirsi esclusivamente un oggetto sessuale paragonabile a un aggeggino che potresti acquistare in un sex shop... vuole sentirsi parte di una relazione umana calda che può anche non essere fatta d'amore o impegno, ma quanto meno di erotismo e desiderio. Anche il fatto che una  persona voglia subito "ripulirsi" ha davvero poco di erotico a mio avviso.


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*

L'uva è acerba - dice la volpe - ma si sa che mentre lo dice è incaxxata come un bufalo!!!
Compris????  Se a te veramente non cala nulla, non tornarci....
Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Luglio 2007)

Approfitto dello spunto offerto in questo topic per generalizzare il tema e chiedere a voi opinioni sul perché una donna si "riduce" a umile compagna di sesso. Sono la sola a vedere la cosa come devastante per il rispetto verso se stessi?
Credo che a tutti noi sia capitato almeno una volta nella vita di sentirsi richiedere, tacitamente o esplicitamente che sia, questo gentil compromesso del -ci trombiamo quando ci prude, poi arrivederci e grazie alla eventuale prossima volta-.
Io ricordo dello scorso anno, con la relazione col mio ex appena finita, tra l'altro in toni "tragici", con quel senso di solitudine, quella ricerca che avevo di colmare quel vuoto sentimentale, incappai in un uomo molto bello ed altrettanto molto sfacciato che dopo un corteggiamento mi fece tacitamente intendere che non cercasse legami seri e duraturi, ma solo del bel sesso da farsi quando se ne aveva voglia. La cosa mi offese non poco e presi le distanze salvo poi fargliela "pagare" in un tempo successivo, cosa avvenuta poche settimane fa con mio grande appagamento.
Insomma, trovo questi accordi offensivi per la dignità che si ha di se stessi. Come può mai una Donna accettare questo?


----------



## Fedifrago (28 Luglio 2007)

Cosa vi sia di "indegno" nel far sesso sinceramente non lo capisco...specie fra due persone libere e consenzienti.

Mi pare un giudizio solo bacchettone, che non guarda al come relazionarsi senza preclusioni (va bene se passiamo la serata in disco o a bere e chiacchierare, ma se ci aggiungiamo sesso ahhhh nooo ehhh, o c'è un progetto "altro" o niet, reprimiamoci perchè non sta bene.... a chi poi?)

@lex, il cambiamento di atteggiamento (prima non gliene fregava mezza giusto?) lo attribuirei alla frequenza...un conto è trovarsi così, un paio di volte e poi morta lì, un conto è una certa continuità...lei probabilmente in questo ci vede qualcosina in più, ora, e qundi inizia a pretendere attenzioni "diverse"... vedi tu  se è il caso di averle...ma sicuramente sesso & stop futuri qui non ce li trovi più...


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cosa vi sia di "indegno" nel far sesso sinceramente non lo capisco...specie fra due persone libere e consenzienti.
> 
> Mi pare un giudizio solo bacchettone, che non guarda al come relazionarsi senza preclusioni (va bene se passiamo la serata in disco o a bere e chiacchierare, ma se ci aggiungiamo sesso ahhhh nooo ehhh, o c'è un progetto "altro" o niet, reprimiamoci perchè non sta bene.... a chi poi?)
> 
> @lex, il cambiamento di atteggiamento (prima non gliene fregava mezza giusto?) lo attribuirei alla frequenza...un conto è trovarsi così, un paio di volte e poi morta lì, un conto è una certa continuità...lei probabilmente in questo ci vede qualcosina in più, ora, e qundi inizia a pretendere attenzioni "diverse"... vedi tu se è il caso di averle...ma sicuramente sesso & stop futuri qui non ce li trovi più...


Mi pare che le conclusioni siano le stesse.... con lei sesso e volentieri.... difficile farlo da ora in poi, al di là del fatto che non ho alcuna considerazione bacchettona.... se due gradiscono fare sesso per il sesso.... quando d'accordo perchè no?
Ma io qui l'accordo non lo vedo proprio, sempre che ci sia stato e quindi occultato.
La frequenza nel sesso che determina le condizioni di procedura è l'anticamera di una relazione completa...
Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Cosa vi sia di "indegno" nel far sesso sinceramente non lo capisco...specie fra due persone libere e consenzienti.
> 
> Mi pare un giudizio solo bacchettone, che non guarda al come relazionarsi senza preclusioni (va bene se passiamo la serata in disco o a bere e chiacchierare, ma se ci aggiungiamo sesso ahhhh nooo ehhh, o c'è un progetto "altro" o niet, reprimiamoci perchè non sta bene.... a chi poi?)


 
Aver rispetto per se stessi significa essere bacchettoni?
Rifiutarsi di essere mero oggetto di scopata occasionale in attesa di una eventuale e futura ri-scopata è essere bacchettoni?
Sarà che con l'età si diventa più aperti, ma per me allo stato attuale delle cose uno che osa propormi del sesso una tantum lo faccio scivolar giù nel baratro della sua superficialità a suonanti calci nel sedere.

Accettare questo accordo *lucidamente* e poi chiamarsi alla pausa pranzo due settimane dopo perché ti tira non lo trovo mica tanto sano...

Poi son scelte. Io cerco il far l'amore, cerco l'estasi dei sensi, non la scopata occasionale una volta a settimana con uno di cui non gliene frega niente di te e di cui non te ne frega altrettanto altamente. 
Bisogna star davvero male con se stessi o essere non poco superficiali per scendere a questi patti...


----------



## Lettrice (28 Luglio 2007)

*E io...*

... mi chiedevo perche' le donne si debbano credere innamorate e/o in una relazione per fare SESSO.... almeno poi non lamentiamoci quando ci prendono per i fondelli se le prime a farlo siamo noi...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ... mi chiedevo perche' le donne si debbano credere innamorate e/o in una relazione per fare SESSO.... almeno poi non lamentiamoci quando ci prendono per i fondelli se le prime a farlo siamo noi...


L'estasi dei sensi, il far l'amore, lo si fa anche da non innamorati. Lo si fa da emozionati. Non c'è bisogno di darsi la copertura della "relazione" e del sentimento "puro" per concedersi a qualcuno che ci emoziona. Io in questo post leggo di un uomo cui gliene sbatte altamente che lei sia più o meno viva, più o meno triste, più o meno bisognosa. Io leggo un arrapato e dal racconto di lui leggo anche di una donna che è scesa a questi patti per sentirsi meno sola non sapendo che così facendo si è scavata da sé ancor più profondità in quel baratro dove già era caduta premeditando tutto ciò.


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

Spiego meglio.
ho conosciuto questa ragazza (28 anni) quando ancora conviveva col suo ragazzo perchè è un'amica di mia cugina e un pò di mia sorella e quindi 2 o 3 volte siamo usciti insieme con loro e altre persone. una sera di queste mi sono anche avvicinato (senza nessuno scopo) per parlarle e non è che mi abbia proprio entusismato. Tutto questo per dire che era una conoscenza e del tutto superficiale.
Le altre volte che ci siamo visti nenche lei si è mai vvicinata per farmi/ci delle terezze. A me sta bene così e credevo anche a lei. Comunque gà la prima sera abbiamo parlato e molto francamente le ho detto che diffiicilmente sarebbe potuta nascere una storia, al di là del sesso, tra noi ma che poteva chiamarmi quando voleva.
non l'ho mai chiamata io e so per certo che non sono l'unico, quindi se mi dovesse richiamare le parlerò ancora più esplicitamente e se vedo che lei ha delle aspettatve chiudo.
PS: non sono andato in bagno a lavarmi, ci sono andato a fare pipì. e poi non proprio subito come ho scritto, sarano passati un paio di minuti, e durante i quali neanche lei si è avvicinata per la verità. al che sono andato in bagno.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Spiego meglio.
> ho conosciuto questa ragazza (28 anni) quando ancora conviveva col suo ragazzo perchè è un'amica di mia cugina e un pò di mia sorella e quindi 2 o 3 volte siamo usciti insieme con loro e altre persone. una sera di queste mi sono anche avvicinato (senza nessuno scopo) per parlarle e non è che mi abbia proprio entusismato. Tutto questo per dire che era una conoscenza e del tutto superficiale.
> Le altre volte che ci siamo visti nenche lei si è mai vvicinata per farmi/ci delle terezze. A me sta bene così e credevo anche a lei. Comunque gà la prima sera abbiamo parlato e molto francamente le ho detto che diffiicilmente sarebbe potuta nascere una storia, al di là del sesso, tra noi ma che poteva chiamarmi quando voleva.
> non l'ho mai chiamata io e so per certo che non sono l'unico, quindi se mi dovesse richiamare le parlerò ancora più esplicitamente e se vedo che lei ha delle aspettatve chiudo.
> PS: non sono andato in bagno a lavarmi, ci sono andato a fare pipì. e poi non proprio subito come ho scritto, sarano passati un paio di minuti, e durante i quali neanche lei si è avvicinata per la verità. al che sono andato in bagno.


... Che tristezza... 

Bene che tu le abbia da subito chiarito i termini della questione... un plauso per questo dato che esistono uomini che perseguono gli stessi scopi mascherandosi da innamorati.
Male però che tu ti accontenti di scopare con una che tu stesso hai definito "non entusiasmante" neanche nel parlare.

Riguardo lei, conoscendo il genere, ti dico che sta legandosi a te e chiederà sempre di più perché le sue intenzioni sono diverse dalle tue.


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi pare che le conclusioni siano le stesse.... con lei sesso e volentieri.... difficile farlo da ora in poi, al di là del fatto che non ho alcuna considerazione bacchettona.... se due gradiscono fare sesso per il sesso.... quando d'accordo perchè no?
> Ma io qui l'accordo non lo vedo proprio, sempre che ci sia stato e quindi occultato.
> La frequenza nel sesso che determina le condizioni di procedura è l'anticamera di una relazione completa...
> Bruja


come non c'è accordo. io sono stato onesto da subito ed è sempre stata lei a chiamarmi. più accordo di questo. non l'avrebbe fatto se non le fosse andata bene la situazione, no? e non mi ha mai neanche detto qualcosa tipo "perchè non mi chiami tu qualche volta?". e, particolare non trascurabile, non sono nemmeno l'unico con cui si vede.


----------



## cat (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> come non c'è accordo. io sono stato onesto da subito ed è sempre stata lei a chiamarmi. più accordo di questo. non l'avrebbe fatto se non le fosse andata bene la situazione, no? e non mi ha mai neanche detto qualcosa tipo "perchè non mi chiami tu qualche volta?". e, particolare non trascurabile, non sono nemmeno l'unico con cui si vede.


 

ti piace fare sesso con lei?


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> ... Che tristezza...
> 
> Bene che tu le abbia da subito chiarito i termini della questione... un plauso per questo dato che esistono uomini che perseguono gli stessi scopi mascherandosi da innamorati.
> Male però che tu ti accontenti di scopare con una che tu stesso hai definito "non entusiasmante" neanche nel parlare.
> ...


beh la carne è carne e fisicamente mi piace. 
lei è libera, io pure. se mi piacesse anche per altre cose la chiamerei anche io non ti pare? e ti grantisco che la cosanon mi dispiacerebbe affatto.
se le parti fissero invertite e mi sentirei usato io troncherei.
la scelta o la possibilità di non frequetarmi lei ce l'ha. se ha scelto di farlo lo stesso non poso accollarmela io. ognuno fa le proprie e se ne prende le responsabilità. ha avuto una convivenza di circa 3 anni non è certo una diciottenne ingenua. non mi sento in colpa, ho la coscienza più che tranquilla.


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ti piace fare sesso con lei?


certo cat. non perderei tempo altrimenti.


----------



## cat (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> certo cat. non perderei tempo altrimenti.


se ti ricontatta falle capire cosa esattamente desideri vivere con lei e cosa lo escludi .
è matura, capirà.
poi se nel contempo frequenta anche altri uomini è lecito da parte tua non voler storie ma solo una frequentazione di sesso.


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> se ti ricontatta falle capire cosa esattamente desideri vivere con lei e cosa lo escludi .
> è matura, capirà.
> poi se nel contempo frequenta anche altri uomini è lecito da parte tua non voler storie ma solo una frequentazione di sesso.


pensavo di essere stato chiaro. e comunque io non credo sia innamorata o infatuata di me. è solo questone di orgoglio femmminile. tipo come ti permetti di non innamorarti e non volermi vedere ogni 5 minuti? qualcosa del genere.


----------



## cat (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> pensavo di essere stato chiaro. e comunque io non credo sia innamorata o infatuata di me. è solo questone di orgoglio femmminile. tipo come ti permetti di non innamorarti e non volermi vedere ogni 5 minuti? qualcosa del genere.


 
eh si, forse ci hai azzeccato.
lei non si spiega come mai tu non desideri chiamarla.
le urta i nervi che debba essere sempre lei a farlo.
sembra, ripeto "sembra", guardando dal suo punto di vista, che non ti interessi poi tanto di quella donna se non per farle sesso assieme.


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> eh si, forse ci hai azzeccato.
> lei non si spiega come mai tu non desideri chiamarla.
> le urta i nervi che debba essere sempre lei a farlo.
> sembra, ripeto "sembra", guardando dal suo punto di vista, che non ti interessi poi tanto di quella donna se non per farle sesso assieme.


E' proprio così cat e lei lo sa. più chiaro di così. se non mi chiama più e pensa che sono un stronzo per me è ok. io non mi ci sento e non credo di avere fatto nulla di strano. lei ha chiesto di poter uscire tutti insieme con me, lei mi ha invitato a casa sua e abbiamo fatto sesso INSIEME. le ho detto quello che mi sentivo ( o meglio non sentivo) di fare, lei ha scelto di richiamarmi, poteva anche non farlo e nessuno l'avrebbe biasimata. in più si vede con altri (per carità liberissima di farlo, anzi). La paranoia però credo me la ovrebbe risparmiare non credi? non l'ho messa io in questa situazione. e quello che le ho detto e conseguentemete fatto non l'ho fatto per pararmi il culo. se avessi trovato anche altro in lei non mi sarebbe certo dispiaciuto innamorarmene o infatuarmene (?), se fosse successo. E' anche una brava ragazza, non è una stronza per quanto io la conosco e per quanto mi dicono quindi....


----------



## cat (28 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> E' proprio così cat e lei lo sa. più chiaro di così. se non mi chiama più e pensa che sono un stronzo per me è ok. io non mi ci sento e non credo di avere fatto nulla di strano. lei ha chiesto di poter uscire tutti insieme con me, lei mi ha invitato a casa sua e abbiamo fatto sesso INSIEME. le ho detto quello che mi sentivo ( o meglio non sentivo) di fare, lei ha scelto di richiamarmi, poteva anche non farlo e nessuno l'avrebbe biasimata. in più si vede con altri (per carità liberissima di farlo, anzi). La paranoia però credo me la ovrebbe risparmiare non credi? non l'ho messa io in questa situazione. e quello che le ho detto e conseguentemete fatto non l'ho fatto per pararmi il culo. se avessi trovato anche altro in lei non mi sarebbe certo dispiaciuto innamorarmene o infatuarmene (?), se fosse successo. E' anche una brava ragazza, non è una stronza per quanto io la conosco e per quanto mi dicono quindi....


 
decisamente le paranoie se le potrebbe risparmiare.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (28 Luglio 2007)

Cos'è che non hai trovato in lei per innamorartene?


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Cos'è che non hai trovato in lei per innamorartene?


non saprei cosa risponderti sinceramente, ma essenzialmente non abbiamo interessi comuni e non m pare interessata a farsene. che ne so, una volta sono andato a mangiare a casa sua e mi sono dovuto sorbire Cultura Moderna che mi ha detto che è la trasmissione che le piace di più e che commentava pure quasi seriamente. Mi è sembrato abbastanza. Non ho vuto il coraggio di dirle che la trovo la cosa più stupida che abbia mai visto (e per fortuna di sfuggita) in TV. Cazzata lo so, ma se non posso parlare, che ne so, di cinema o di qualcos'altro che mi piace che ci sto a fare con una donna? Sesso, e infatti è quello che ci ho fatto.
Le altre volte che l'ho sentita parlare con altre donne non ha fatto che parlare di scarpe e vestiti. Non sono Adone nemmeno Vittorio Sgarbi e neanche particolrmente pretenzioso, lo garantisco, ma un minimo garantito di non superficialità lo vorrei.


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> E' proprio così cat e lei lo sa. più chiaro di così. se non mi chiama più e pensa che sono un stronzo per me è ok. io non mi ci sento e non credo di avere fatto nulla di strano. lei ha chiesto di poter uscire tutti insieme con me, lei mi ha invitato a casa sua e abbiamo fatto sesso INSIEME. le ho detto quello che mi sentivo ( o meglio non sentivo) di fare, lei ha scelto di richiamarmi, poteva anche non farlo e nessuno l'avrebbe biasimata. in più si vede con altri (per carità liberissima di farlo, anzi). La paranoia però credo me la ovrebbe risparmiare non credi? non l'ho messa io in questa situazione. e quello che le ho detto e conseguentemete fatto non l'ho fatto per pararmi il culo. se avessi trovato anche altro in lei non mi sarebbe certo dispiaciuto innamorarmene o infatuarmene (?), se fosse successo. E' anche una brava ragazza, non è una stronza per quanto io la conosco e per quanto mi dicono quindi....


 
Va bene, è una brava ragazza, non pretende che la ami, però ha il suo orgoglio e con questo tu ci devi fare i conti.
Se non ci fosse così non staremmo discutendo di questo problema.
La verità è che molte persone, è non voglio riferirmi a te ed a lei, ma in generale, partono con l'idea di saper reggere il sesso senza coinvolgimenti, e magari riescono anche a crederci ed a farlo credere, ma dubito che sia così..... la donna specialmente non riesce ad avere l'atteggiamento da "chiudo la lampo, ringrazio e ci verdiamo alla prossima"...
Chissà, magari gli altri che vede sono meglio o peggio di te come atteggiamento ed ha fatto degli inutili quanto comunque irrinunciabili paragoni
Bruja.


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Va bene, è una brava ragazza, non pretende che la ami, però ha il suo orgoglio e con questo tu ci devi fare i conti.
> Se non ci fosse così non staremmo discutendo di questo problema.
> La verità è che molte persone, è non voglio riferirmi a te ed a lei, ma in generale, partono con l'idea di saper reggere il sesso senza coinvolgimenti, e magari riescono anche a crederci ed a farlo credere, ma dubito che sia così..... la donna specialmente non riesce ad avere l'atteggiamento da "chiudo la lampo, ringrazio e ci verdiamo alla prossima"...
> Chissà, magari gli altri che vede sono meglio o peggio di te come atteggiamento ed ha fatto degli inutili quanto comunque irrinunciabili paragoni
> Bruja.


bruja neanche io sono da chiusura lampo e alla prossima. ma così è iniziata e ho voluto che sia con il suo beneplacito o almeno sembrava. Ma, in generale, bisogna anche accollarsi le responsabilità delle persone adulte che scelgono in autonomia i itraprenere una strada piuttosto che un'altra? l'ho già fatto e ho già dato e mi ritrovo ol culo per terra. mi sembra di aver fatto le cose giuste e secondo la massima correttezza. se dall'altra parte c'è un cambiamento di rotta (e ripeto non credo si tratti di amore) che ognuno si gratti le proprie rogne. Io me le sono grattate e me le gratto senza scaricarle a nessuno. sembrerò cinico ma io ora la penso così. altrimenti compriamoci tutti una bambola gonfiabile o un vibratore così non abbiamo nessun problema.


----------



## Bruja (28 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> bruja neanche io sono da chiusura lampo e alla prossima. ma così è iniziata e ho voluto che sia con il suo beneplacito o almeno sembrava. Ma, in generale, bisogna anche accollarsi le responsabilità delle persone adulte che scelgono in autonomia i itraprenere una strada piuttosto che un'altra? l'ho già fatto e ho già dato e mi ritrovo ol culo per terra. mi sembra di aver fatto le cose giuste e secondo la massima correttezza. se dall'altra parte c'è un cambiamento di rotta (e ripeto non credo si tratti di amore) che ognuno si gratti le proprie rogne. Io me le sono grattate e me le gratto senza scaricarle a nessuno. sembrerò cinico ma io ora la penso così. altrimenti compriamoci tutti una bambola gonfiabile o un vibratore così non abbiamo nessun problema.


Un paradosso è più efficace di mille parole.....
Forse semplicemente lei sta conducendo un tipo di "way of life" che non può mentalmente o psicologicamente permettersi o, forse, sotto sotto, "vede" quello che fa e qualche domanda le sta sorgendo impellente perchè non ci si ritrova a proprio agio come credeva..... ma non è a te o a chiunque altro che può addossare la gestione di questo problema.
Poi ognuno dovrebbe sapere quello che vuole e quello che trova adeguato.....
Bruja


----------



## @lex (28 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Un paradosso è più efficace di mille parole.....
> Forse semplicemente lei sta conducendo un tipo di "way of life" che non può mentalmente o psicologicamente permettersi o, forse, sotto sotto, "vede" quello che fa e qualche domanda le sta sorgendo impellente perchè non ci si ritrova a proprio agio come credeva..... ma non è a te o a chiunque altro che può addossare la gestione di questo problema.
> Poi ognuno dovrebbe sapere quello che vuole e quello che trova adeguato.....
> Bruja


ecco. sono d'accordo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (30 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> da un pò di tempo "vengo frequentato" da una ragazza/donna . spiego meglio. Ci conosciamo molto superficialmente (lei è un'amica di mia cugina) da circa 2 anni. circa 2 mesi fa l'ho rincontrata al Luna Park dove lavorano mia cugina e mia sorella e lei dopo quella sera ha convinto mia cugina a combinare una serata dove io ero presente. vado a questa serata e tutta la sera stiamo vicini e parliamo (di stronzate, perchè altro non mi veniva) e per farla breve andiamo a casa sua. mi racconta che a dicembre il suo ragazzo/convivente se n'è andato e che la sua storia è finita. Stiamo insieme tutta la notte e alla fine le faccio capire che non è che mi interessa più di tanto ma che se vuole mi può chiamare quando vuole e io accorro in suo aiuto. Diciamo che in circa 1mese e mezzo mi avrà chiamato 4-5 volte. Stasera è stata una di queste. dopo avere fatto un paio 'ore sesso questa si è incazzata a motrte perchè dopo l'ennesima volta io mi sono alzato subito dal letto e me ne sono andato in bagno. Voleva essere coccolata, cosa che le altre volte mi sembrava non le interessasse propro per niente. mi ha in pratica cacciato fuori di casa sua in malo modo.
> Ora io dico. sono stato onesto sin da subito e le ho detto che non l'avrei chiamata ma che se l'avesse fatto lei mi sarei tranquilamente presentato per un piacevole sollazzo e so per certo che lei non aspetta certo me per divertirsi. quindi donne, la domanda è:
> ma questa ragazza che vuole?


... Amico mio... E' semplice, TU non conosci il significato ontologico "_isomorfo_" alla parola "_donna_"... Tutto qui... Buon studio... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2007)

*ehilà*

che ci fa un personaggio di tale spessore culturale in un volgarissimo forum chiamato tradimento?
in giro per la rete immagino che ci siano salotti decisamente più elevati con forum che hanno tematiche adeguate.


----------



## cat (30 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio... E' semplice, TU non conosci il significato ontologico "_isomorfo_" alla parola "_donna_"... Tutto qui... Buon studio... Hi, hi, hi...


chen, dimmi, perchè tu in effetti lucubri in maniera molto edotta per poi lasciarti andare a quei miserrimi " hi, hi, hi"   ?

doppia personalità.....doppio cervello senza corpo calloso?


----------



## Grande82 (30 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ah ecco....
> siamo alla contraddizione.....comunque le coccole non vorreste che vi siano fatte quando veramente sentite?


no!!! Sono parte del sesso! Come un pò di sani preliminari, anzi meglio!!
Mi è capitato di essere quella che si alzava e se ne andava, ma solo per problemi logistici, di tempo, insomma! Diversamente una donna (con le dovute eccezioni) sente l'esigenza del calore condiviso, di sentirsi desiderata, di avere un  prima e un dopo che rendono l'atto fisico completo! Sarebbe come dire di voler fare sesso senza un bacio o una carezza! Se lei è sola da un pò trova in te il soddisfacimento del bisogno di sesso, ma vuole anche il soddisfacimento del bisogno di coccole!


----------



## Old flavy (31 Luglio 2007)

chi le capisce (le donne ) è bravo
io so donna...ma ancora non ho capito niente ne di me ne delle altre donne in generale 
cmq secondo me lei vorrebbe fare la dura ma come tutte noi alla fine non ce la fa ...le coccole noi donne ce le aspettiamo sempre ....anche se si trattasse di una semplice avventura di una notte.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

comunque, tanto per aggiornarvi, non mi ha più telefonato.


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> comunque, tanto per aggiornarvi, non mi ha più telefonato.


 
Bene è la riprova che serviva..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Bene è la riprova che serviva.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a dimostrare che neanche a lei importa poi molto della cosa?


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> comunque, tanto per aggiornarvi, non mi ha più telefonato.


 
Dai tempo al tempo....


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Dai tempo al tempo....


infatti ho scritto aggiornamento.per l'epilogo vedremo....


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*

Sarei prudente come suggerisce Feddy, ma la mia versione era ..... che nonostanme ciò che tu ne pensi, forse, ha inteso che non avrà quello che magari inopinatamente sperava o desiderava.
L'essere umano è strano, è l'unico nel "regno animale" che riesca a dire una cosa e pensarne un'altra.................!!!
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Non c'entra nulla....*

Volevo solo rendervi partecipi di una riflessione di fine mattina:

"Non sempre gli spermatozoi più veloci sono quelli meno coglioni"!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Buon appetito intanto!!
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Volevo solo rendervi partecipi di una riflessione di fine mattina:
> 
> "Non sempre gli spermatozoi più veloci sono quelli meno coglioni"!!!!!
> 
> ...


 
Guardavi Piero Angela stamani!?!??


----------



## Old zzzanzara (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio... E' semplice, TU non conosci il significato ontologico "_isomorfo_" alla parola "_donna_"... Tutto qui... Buon studio... Hi, hi, hi...


Anche io non lo conosco Chen... Ci illumini? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









PS: facci un riassunto please...


----------



## Old zzzanzara (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> infatti ho scritto aggiornamento.per l'epilogo vedremo....


Ma scusa @lex... Se dovesse mai succedere... Dille che sei impegnato (ci vuole poco), lei sicuramente capirà... a meno chè come Q.I. non abbia 50... In tal caso ne potremmo riparlare 

	
	
		
		
	


	










zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sarei prudente come suggerisce Feddy, ma la mia versione era ..... che nonostanme ciò che tu ne pensi, forse, ha inteso che non avrà quello che magari inopinatamente sperava o desiderava.
> L'essere umano è strano, è l'unico nel "regno animale" che riesca a dire una cosa e pensarne un'altra.................!!!
> Bruja


ah ok.
comunque spero che lo abbia inteso e che faccia quello che più la fa star bene. 

se fosse chiamarmi per fare sesso sarebbe gradito ovviamente.


----------



## Old zzzanzara (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ah ok.
> comunque spero che lo abbia inteso e che faccia quello che più la fa star bene.
> 
> *se fosse chiamarmi per fare sesso sarebbe gradito ovviamente.*


 
Tu vuoi metterti nei guai  

	
	
		
		
	


	














zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

zzzanzara ha detto:


> Ma scusa @lex... Se dovesse mai succedere... Dille che sei impegnato (ci vuole poco), lei sicuramente capirà... a meno chè come Q.I. non abbia 50... In tal caso ne potremmo riparlare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


zanzara mica io vorrei chiudere. non ho una ragazza/donna e fare sesso con lei mi piace. vorrei evitare però di essere scaraventato fuori da casa di chiunque solo perchè a fronte di una chiarezza le aspettative della "controparte" (forse) sono state deluse.

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....boing!.....zzzz......zzz.....
                                                                  ...zz...
                                                                           ...z...   
                                                                                   ............


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

zzzanzara ha detto:


> Tu vuoi metterti nei guai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


compro dei preservativi a prova di bomba e uso sempre i miei!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

Ti stai avviando per una strada tortuosa. Sentirai sempre pù richieste non confacenti ai "patti iniziali".


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Sarei prudente come suggerisce Feddy, ma la mia versione era ..... che nonostanme ciò che tu ne pensi, forse, ha inteso che non avrà quello che magari inopinatamente sperava o desiderava.
> L'essere umano è strano, è l'unico nel "regno animale" che riesca a dire una cosa e pensarne un'altra.................!!!
> Bruja


... Anche perché è l'unico essere del regno animale, a poter "_pensare_"... E a poter "_parlare_"... Due poteri, quindi... Che, come insegna la dottrina di Montesquieu, è bene tenere separati... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ti stai avviando per una strada tortuosa. Sentirai sempre pù richieste non confacenti ai "patti iniziali".


se così sarà bye bye e amici come prima no?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> se così sarà bye bye e amici come prima no?








    Non oso pensare alla faccia di lei quando le farai "ciaociao" con la manina. Consiglio vivamente tappi per orecchie e protezione per le parti basse.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Anche perché è l'unico essere del regno animale, a poter "_pensare_"... E a poter "_parlare_"... Due poteri, quindi... Che, come insegna la dottrina di Montesquieu, è bene tenere separati... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


>


SVEGLIA!!!


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Non oso pensare alla faccia di lei quando le farai "ciaociao" con la manina. Consiglio vivamente tappi per orecchie e protezione per le parti basse.


Non è che io sono un essere inanimato e mi faccio fare o dire qualsiasi cosa. 
scusa ma vorrei chiederti:" tu faresti questo in una situazione analoga?"


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Feddy*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Guardavi Piero Angela stamani!?!??


Acci....- no, magari mi avrebbe ispirata meglio !!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> SVEGLIA!!!


uhmmmmmmmmm Montesquieu......Diderot...... Voltaire......l'Encyclopediè!!!
oopsss buongiorno! chi mi offre un tè coi biscotti?


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*

Non sei tu quello in discussione ma le "probabili" intenzioni di lei..... 
Un consiglio che puoi prendere come preferisci? Prima diventa Fabio Massimo e, se capitasse quello che potrebbe essere temibile, diventa Cincinnato!  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



Bruja ha detto:


> Non sei tu quello in discussione ma le "probabili" intenzioni di lei.....
> Un consiglio che puoi prendere come preferisci? Prima diventa Fabio Massimo e, se capitasse quello che potrebbe essere temibile, diventa Cincinnato!
> 
> 
> ...


p.s. Non preferiresti un bicchierino di Porto?


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


>


... Amico mio... Hai ragione... La battuta va compresa... E non era facile... Senti, ho letto il tuo racconto e... Insomma, questa ragazza mi piace... Vedi, mi ricorda Nemesi... Tu, amico mio, pur essendo stato chiaro con lei... Hai fatto come chi uccide, dichiarandolo prima... Hai fatto come chi, semina lo squallore più assoluto e poi si giustifica dicendo: "_io l'avevo detto_"... Vedi, questa è etica da "_un soldo_"... Bucato... Vedi, è DENTRO DI TE che qualcosa... Una vocina... Avrebbe dovuto dirti: "_questa cosa non s'ha da fare_"... L'USO del corpo, della CARNE di un essere umano, anche consenziente, dovrebbe essere a te cosa IMPOSSIBILE... Se tu fossi più di un UOMO... E se non si E' più che uomini, amico mio, si E' MENO delle formiche... Ma si sa, io sono solo un filosofo...


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio... Hai ragione... La battuta va compresa... E non era facile... Senti, ho letto il tuo racconto e... Insomma, questa ragazza mi piace... Vedi, mi ricorda Nemesi... Tu, amico mio, pur essendo stato chiaro con lei... Hai fatto come chi uccide, dichiarandolo prima... Hai fatto come chi, semina lo squallore più assoluto e poi si giustifica dicendo: "_io l'avevo detto_"... Vedi, questa è etica da "_un soldo_"... Bucato... Vedi, è DENTRO DI TE che qualcosa... Una vocina... Avrebbe dovuto dirti: "_questa cosa non s'ha da fare_"... L'USO del corpo, della CARNE di un essere umano, anche consenziente, dovrebbe essere a te cosa IMPOSSIBILE... Se tu fossi più di un UOMO... E se non si E' più che uomini, amico mio, si E' MENO delle formiche... Ma si sa, io sono solo un filosofo...


 
Da filosofo di daresti una definizione "con parole tue" di questa signorina che dice una cosa, ne fa un'altra e ne intende una terza? Ah già.... la solita manfrina... le donne non vanno capite! E restiamo inchiodate alla corteccia........!!!!
Bruja


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Volevo solo rendervi partecipi di una riflessione di fine mattina:
> 
> "Non sempre gli spermatozoi più veloci sono quelli meno coglioni"!!!!!
> 
> ...


stupenda!!!


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ah ok.
> comunque spero che lo abbia inteso e che faccia quello che più la fa star bene.
> 
> se fosse chiamarmi per fare sesso sarebbe gradito ovviamente.


 
e tu dopo che lei l'altra sera ti ha cazziato per bene sbattendoti furoi di casa sua andresti dinuovo da lei per fare sesso e lo riusciresti a fare piacevolmente?


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Volevo solo rendervi partecipi di una riflessione di fine mattina:
> 
> "Non sempre gli spermatozoi più veloci sono quelli meno coglioni"!!!!!
> 
> ...
















Ma loro dicono...non sempre è meglio l'uovo d'oggi, di una gallina domani


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Da filosofo di daresti una definizione "con parole tue" di questa signorina che dice una cosa, ne fa un'altra e ne intende una terza? Ah già.... la solita manfrina... le donne non vanno capite! E restiamo inchiodate alla corteccia........!!!!
> Bruja


... Amica mia... Non sappiamo, non sappiamo... Invece, sappiamo di questo ragazzo... Che ritiene meno squallido lo squallore, qualora venga dichiarato _prima_... Che ritiene _praticabile_ la via della carne, ancorché colpevolmente despiritualizzata... Che pur si _meraviglia_ quando, in un impeto di dignità, la fanciulla esclama: "_son esser umano, non cosa_", e lo caccia... Questa storia è macchiata da un _peccato originale_... Amica mia... Il non essersi ricosciuti... Come _esseri umani_... Come _viventi_... L'uomo ridotto a _mezzo_... Anziché _fine_... Con buona pace del grande Immanuel Kant... Che queste cose le predicava nel '700...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio... Hai ragione... La battuta va compresa... E non era facile... Senti, ho letto il tuo racconto e... Insomma, questa ragazza mi piace... Vedi, mi ricorda Nemesi... Tu, amico mio, pur essendo stato chiaro con lei... Hai fatto come chi uccide, dichiarandolo prima... Hai fatto come chi, semina lo squallore più assoluto e poi si giustifica dicendo: "_io l'avevo detto_"... Vedi, questa è etica da "_un soldo_"... Bucato... Vedi, è DENTRO DI TE che qualcosa... Una vocina... Avrebbe dovuto dirti: "_questa cosa non s'ha da fare_"... L'USO del corpo, della CARNE di un essere umano, anche consenziente, dovrebbe essere a te cosa IMPOSSIBILE... Se tu fossi più di un UOMO... E se non si E' più che uomini, amico mio, si E' MENO delle formiche... Ma si sa, io sono solo un filosofo...


continui a mandarmi in catalessi, chen. pensala un pò come vuoi. Io non sono responsabile delle apettative e delle proiezioni degli altri. Sialo tu che sei così generoso e altriuista.
se ti piace posso parlarle di te e, col suo consenso, darti il suo numero di telefono. dopodichè sono sicuro che mi rimpiangerebbe fino alla sua dipartita.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... *Amico mio... Hai ragione... La battuta va compresa... E non era facile...* Senti, ho letto il tuo racconto e... Insomma, questa ragazza mi piace... Vedi, mi ricorda Nemesi... Tu, amico mio, pur essendo stato chiaro con lei... Hai fatto come chi uccide, dichiarandolo prima... Hai fatto come chi, semina lo squallore più assoluto e poi si giustifica dicendo: "_io l'avevo detto_"... Vedi, questa è etica da "_un soldo_"... Bucato... Vedi, è DENTRO DI TE che qualcosa... Una vocina... Avrebbe dovuto dirti: "_questa cosa non s'ha da fare_"... L'USO del corpo, della CARNE di un essere umano, anche consenziente, dovrebbe essere a te cosa IMPOSSIBILE... Se tu fossi più di un UOMO... E se non si E' più che uomini, amico mio, si E' MENO delle formiche... Ma si sa, io sono solo un filosofo...


Cosa c'era da capire? Basta aver studiato. Montesquieu (... ma non dimentichiamo Locke) postula la divisione dei poteri, assicurando ad essi autonomia perché possano funzionare senza interferenze esterne: potere legislativo, potere esecutivo, potere giudiziario.
Di lì la tua battuta sulla auspicabile separatezza dei "due poteri (pensare e parlare) del genere umano"...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> e tu dopo che lei l'altra sera ti ha cazziato per bene sbattendoti furoi di casa sua andresti dinuovo da lei per fare sesso e lo riusciresti a fare piacevolmente?


si, mica mi ha ferito profondamente. mi ha solo un pò infastidito. e che sarà mai, ci passo sopra!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amica mia... Non sappiamo, non sappiamo... Invece, sappiamo di questo ragazzo... Che ritiene meno squallido lo squallore, qualora venga dichiarato _prima_... Che ritiene _praticabile_ la via della carne, ancorché colpevolmente despiritualizzata... Che pur si _meraviglia_ quando, in un impeto di dignità, la fanciulla esclama: "_son esser umano, non cosa_", e lo caccia... Questa storia è macchiata da un _peccato originale_... Amica mia... Il non essersi ricosciuti... Come _esseri umani_... Come _viventi_... L'uomo ridotto a _mezzo_... Anziché _fine_... Con buona pace del grande Immanuel Kant... Che queste cose le predicava nel '700...


Mi trovi d'accordo, anche questa volta.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> p.s. Non preferiresti un bicchierino di Porto?


Pure tutto il golfo bruja!


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2007)

Invoco a gran voce lo spirito di Guglielmo di Pays... tienimi la mano!!!!


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si, mica mi ha ferito profondamente. mi ha solo un pò infastidito. e che sarà mai, ci passo sopra!


Qui non sono del tutto daccordo.
almeno usi delle precauzioni igieniche visto che lei si fa sbattere da altri uomini?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Invoco a gran voce lo spirito di Guglielmo di Pays... tienimi la mano!!!!


Prendi la mia...

... ma non assicuro sulla forza della presa...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> continui a mandarmi in catalessi, chen. pensala un pò come vuoi. Io non sono responsabile delle apettative e delle proiezioni degli altri. Sialo tu che sei così generoso e altriuista.
> se ti piace posso parlarle di te e, col suo consenso, darti il suo numero di telefono. dopodichè sono sicuro che mi rimpiangerebbe fino alla sua dipartita.


... Amico mio... Tutto è qui _conchiuso_... Tutto, qui, s'è _fatto_... Avevo ben colto la tua meschina natura... Non mi sbagliavo...  

...A mai più...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo, anche questa volta.


... AmOrE mIo AlAtO... _Piegati_ son i discorsi... _Chino _il livello... Meglio star tra le aquile... Come stai?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... AmOrE mIo AlAtO... _Piegati_ son i discorsi... _Chino _il livello... Meglio star tra le aquile... Come stai?


Discretamente. E tu come stai tesoro?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo, anche questa volta.


e, come normalmente fanno le persone che si parlano adosso e le parole che dicono le rovesciano sugli altri, non avete prestato attenzione a cosa è stato scritto.
ripuntualizzo che è lei che mi ha cercato e ha fatto combinare l'incontro, lei mi h invitato a casa la prima sera (io non glielo avrei mai chiesto) e non ha comunque dimostrato un particolre attaccamento umano alla cosa. Le famose coccole è lei che non ha mai dimostrato di volerle. e se cambia idea, visto che non ci dobbiamo niente a vicenda se non il rispetto che io le ho dato,non sono più problemi miei. tratto le persone come adulti, a differenza di ci pensa di dover elargire sempre qualcosa agli altri perchè eccedente di chissà quali qualità divine.
se lei vuole anche la riconoscenza non esiste, anche io potrei pretenderla non credete?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amico mio... Tutto è qui _conchiuso_... Tutto, qui, s'è _fatto_... Avevo ben colto la tua meschina natura... Non mi sbagliavo...
> 
> ...A mai più...


ecco meno male.....
a tout a l'heure!!!


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e, come normalmente fanno le persone che si parlano adosso e le parole che dicono le rovesciano sugli altri, non avete prestato attenzione a cosa è stato scritto.
> ripuntualizzo che è lei che mi ha cercato e ha fatto combinare l'incontro, lei mi h invitato a casa la prima sera (io non glielo avrei mai chiesto) e non ha comunque dimostrato un particolre attaccamento umano alla cosa. Le famose coccole è lei che non ha mai dimostrato di volerle. e se cambia idea, visto che non ci dobbiamo niente a vicenda se non il rispetto che io le ho dato,non sono più problemi miei. tratto le persone come adulti, a differenza di ci pensa di dover elargire sempre qualcosa agli altri perchè eccedente di chissà quali qualità divine.
> se lei vuole anche la riconoscenza non esiste, anche io potrei pretenderla non credete?


 
RICONOSCENZA...... per avertela data?
mio dio che donne ci sono in giro.
scusami sai ....ma...cavoli.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Discretamente. E tu come stai tesoro?


Bene, grazie. Ho solo un piccolo dolore al gomito sinistro... Una banalissima infiammazione all'inserzione del bicipite... Se dovesse infastidirmi per più di qualche giorno, ricorrerò al laser o agli ultrasuoni...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Qui non sono del tutto daccordo.
> almeno usi delle precauzioni igieniche visto che lei si fa sbattere da altri uomini?


certo. e poi lei, almeno con me, lo pretende.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> Bene, grazie. Ho solo un piccolo dolore al gomito sinistro... Una banalissima infiammazione all'inserzione del bicipite... Se dovesse infastidirmi per più di qualche giorno, ricorrerò al laser o agli ultrasuoni...


Hai provato con dei massaggi? Non devi esagerare con la palestra...


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> certo. e poi lei, almeno con me, lo pretende.


almeno quello .
se non altro rischi SOLAMENTE di impestarti la bocca.


sono dura ma non sopporto queste forme di promiscuità.
e te lo viene pure a dire che ha altri uomini.
e... magari ci fa dei paragoni...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> RICONOSCENZA...... per avertela data?
> mio dio che donne ci sono in giro.
> scusami sai ....ma...cavoli.


cat non credo che voglia riconoscenza e soprattutto non x questo. è solo un paradosso, perchè rispondendo a chen mi viene in mente solo questo da mettere in gioco x dovermi comportare in maniera più corretta con lei. magari anche chiedendole scusa. ma di che poi?













buongiorno!!!


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Hai provato con dei massaggi? Non devi esagerare con la palestra...


No, no, la massoterapia non va bene con le infiammazioni... Per ora ci metto un anti-infiammatorio esterno e uso il ghiaccio... La palestra... Ultimamente mi pesa parecchio... Tabelle, serie, round, recuperi... Purtroppo, per rimanere ad un certo livello, ti devi allenare parecchio... Basta trascurare un po' gli allenamenti e perdi coordinazione, forza, velocità... Per non parlare dell'elasticità muscolare...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Cosa c'era da capire? Basta aver studiato. Montesquieu (... ma non dimentichiamo Locke) postula la divisione dei poteri, assicurando ad essi autonomia perché possano funzionare senza interferenze esterne: potere legislativo, potere esecutivo, potere giudiziario.
> Di lì la tua battuta sulla auspicabile separatezza dei "due poteri (pensare e parlare) del genere umano"...


... Non è "_roba_" per tutti... dai... Lo sai anche tu... Amore...


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> No, no, la massoterapia non va bene con le infiammazioni... Per ora ci metto un anti-infiammatorio esterno e uso il ghiaccio... La palestra... Ultimamente mi pesa parecchio... Tabelle, serie, round, recuperi... Purtroppo, per rimanere ad un certo livello, ti devi allenare parecchio... Basta trascurare un po' gli allenamenti e perdi coordinazione, forza, velocità... Per non parlare dell'elasticità muscolare...


La massoterapia mi è stata consigliata per i miei dolori cronici dovuti ad un colpo di frusta in un tamponamento. Non te la consigliavo per il trattamento della infiammazione, quanto piuttosto per rilassare la parte a beneficio poi del più mirato effetto dell'anti-infiammatorio locale che utilizzi.
Rilassati. Il relax è una delle più antiche ed efficienti medicine.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> almeno quello .
> se non altro rischi SOLAMENTE di impestarti la bocca.
> 
> 
> ...


no non mi dice niente. lo so tramite altre persone. e non ho mai chiesto spiegazioni. con me ha sempre preteso il profilattico. presumo che faccia così anche con gli altri (io so di due uomini).
PS: cat però non esageriamo. di questo passo dovremmo rapportarci agli altri con i guanti alle mani, e lo scafandro adosso. precauzioni ok ma non terrorismo.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> La massoterapia mi è stata consigliata per i miei dolori cronici dovuti ad un colpo di frusta in un tamponamento. Non te la consigliavo per il trattamento della infiammazione, quanto piuttosto per rilassare la parte a beneficio poi del più mirato effetto dell'anti-infiammatorio locale che utilizzi.
> Rilassati. Il relax è una delle più antiche ed efficienti medicine.


... Vieni di là?... In quello che ho _aperto_ per te?... A fare due chiacchiere?


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no non mi dice niente. lo so tramite altre persone. e non ho mai chiesto spiegazioni. con me ha sempre preteso il profilattico. presumo che faccia così anche con gli altri (io so di due uomini).








  Ma è una casa di appuntamenti il suo appartamento?
Io continuo a ribadire la tristezza di tutto ciò... di chi propone e di chi accetta questi "sollazzi"...


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Bah....*

C'è una categoria sia maschile che femminile che tengo a debita distanza..... i cacadubbi!
La signora capitata ad @lex è di questa tipologia.
Avevo scritto un piccolo vademecum sull'argomento ma internet ha pensato di segarmelo!
Poco male tanto la ragione non necessita di parole troppo elaborate o puntellatre da grandi pensatori.
Il patto era chiaro, il piacere reciproco, andava bene, ma evidentemente qualcuna ciurlava nel manico.
Se ci si rende conto che si vogliono coccole si parla prima, non si creano sensi di colpa postumi.... tanto più che l'atteggiamento di @lex è lo stesso di molti uomini "innamorati"....... 
Diciamo che la signora voleva METTERE IL BOLLINO DELLA SEDUZIONE che risultasse un marchio non tanto di qualità ma di dipendenza amorosa. Sia capitato in buonafede o meno, onestà suggeriva che era da far presente a freddo, non come colpevolizzazione post-coito.
Mi sta bene che ci appelliamo a Byron, a Kant, a Shelley, a Shakespeare ed a tutto il Dolce Stilnovo (anche se nessuno ha pensato a Saffo, a Gaspara Stampa, a Vittoria Colonna... ma sappamo che la cultura è retaggio antico maschile e precostituito, e molti neppure le conoscono), ma nel mondo attuale in cui esistono degli accordi alla pari che vengono accettati per tali, se posso "comprendere" l'afflato psicologico" devo rimettere sull'attenti chi alla fine ha accettato un patto chiaro.
@lkex non è peggiore di chi, usando la propria "sensibilità ferita" (curasse l'autostima a questo punto) lo mette in mezzo quale causa di ciò che non ha potuto realizzare perchè era nella testa di chi NON ha saputo esprimersi meglio.
Bruja


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Vieni di là?... In quello che ho _aperto_ per te?... A fare due chiacchiere?


Chiamami... e mi vedrai arrivare.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> no non mi dice niente. lo so tramite altre persone. e non ho mai chiesto spiegazioni. con me ha sempre preteso il profilattico. presumo che faccia così anche con gli altri (io so di due uomini).
> PS: cat però non esageriamo. di questo passo dovremmo rapportarci agli altri con i guanti alle mani, e lo scafandro adosso. precauzioni ok ma non terrorismo.


 
si, terrorismo no ma permetti che la tipa è molto promiscua?

se io dovessi rapportarmi con un uomo che so che frequenta tali donne o peggio è così io non ci vado .

un minimo di selezione, di cernita...... di......
no, sono io la sbagliata forse.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> C'è una categoria sia maschile che femminile che tengo a debita distanza..... i cacadubbi!
> La signora capitata ad @lex è di questa tipologia.
> Avevo scritto un piccolo vademecum sull'argomento ma internet ha pensato di segarmelo!
> Poco male tanto la ragione non necessita di parole troppo elaborate o puntellatre da grandi pensatori.
> ...


Saffo? Gran donna. Avrei lasciato che mi avvicinasse.


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> si, terrorismo no ma permetti che la tipa è molto promiscua?
> 
> se io dovessi rapportarmi con un uomo che so che frequenta tali donne o peggio è così io non ci vado .
> 
> ...


 
Questo la rende indifendibile..... sta con altri e pretende da lui ??? cosa?????  Le carinerie dopo sesso???
Sarà  che io ho "voli Pindarici diversi" ma certi atteggiamenti li vedo più strumentali che psicologici e parto di sensibilità sofferenti!
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> C'è una categoria sia maschile che femminile che tengo a debita distanza..... i cacadubbi!
> La signora capitata ad @lex è di questa tipologia.
> Avevo scritto un piccolo vademecum sull'argomento ma internet ha pensato di segarmelo!
> Poco male tanto la ragione non necessita di parole troppo elaborate o puntellatre da grandi pensatori.
> ...


Sai a chi ho pensato io? A una donna di 28 anni che cercava di fare _l'emancipata _... sfortunatamente si e' scontrata con la sua coscenza... e patatrac!!!!!... Lasciamo riposare i morti va!!!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, terrorismo no ma permetti che la tipa è molto promiscua?
> 
> se io dovessi rapportarmi con un uomo che so che frequenta tali donne o peggio è così io non ci vado .
> 
> ...


Ma tu lo sai cosa ci si scambia con una semplice stretta di mano?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ed hai presente quegli stranuti fatti dal tipo che ti sta passeggiando accanto?
La tipa è promiscua dici, ma mi sembra che promiscua sia tutta la situazione venutasi a creare e che quindi per logica conclusione lo sia anche lui.
Per favore, non etichettiamo lei come gran baldraccone e lui come poverotesoroincappatonelgranbaldracconestaattentoanonprenderelamalaria!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sai a chi ho pensato io? A una donna di 28 anni che cercava di fare _l'emancipata _... sfortunatamente si e' scontrata con la sua coscenza... e patatrac!!!!!... Lasciamo riposare i morti va!!!


E' che si vuol gocare ad essere ciò che non si è, salvo poi fare i conti con se stessi, conti che non si riescono a saldare...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Cosa c'era da capire? Basta aver studiato. Montesquieu (... ma non dimentichiamo Locke) postula la divisione dei poteri, assicurando ad essi autonomia perché possano funzionare senza interferenze esterne: potere legislativo, potere esecutivo, potere giudiziario.
> Di lì la tua battuta sulla auspicabile separatezza dei "due poteri (pensare e parlare) del genere umano"...


scusa ma che cazzo c'entra tutto questo col mio thread? 
se volevo una lezione filosofica mi trovavo un professore e me la pagavo.
se parlo di vagina, che lei usa per scopare con me (ndr), in questo tread disanimerete sull'ultimo convegno ginecologico internazionale: "Vagina e Inconscio?"
risparmiatemi per favore che voglio rimanere ignorante, cari Mototopo e Autogatto....


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo la rende indifendibile..... sta con altri e pretende da lui ??? cosa????? Le carinerie dopo sesso???
> Sarà che io ho "voli Pindarici diversi" ma certi atteggiamenti li vedo più strumentali che psicologici e parto di sensibilità sofferenti!
> Bruja


 
infatti bruja, sono daccordo.
ti ricordo alex che di solito una donna molto promiscua è chi nel rapporto non trova soddisfazione.
le donne insoddisfatte, non tanto per le performance dell'uomo ma per carenze fisiche, psicologiche, di risposta orgasmica, sono spesso molto abili A SIMULARE ORGASMI STRATOSFERICI.
per poi la sera dopo( e magari più in un giorno), riprovare con altri maschi, nella speranza di poter pensare che ad essere anormale sia l' uomo e non lei frigida.

essere a disposizione di una donna che ti chiama per soddisfare le voglie del momento?
meglio allora fare il gigolò a pagamento, oltre agli orgasmi si ha il portafoglio pieno.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa ma che cazzo c'entra tutto questo col mio thread?
> se volevo una lezione filosofica mi trovavo un professore e me la pagavo.
> se parlo di vagina, che lei usa per scopare con me (ndr), in questo tread disanimerete sull'ultimo convegno ginecologico internazionale: "Vagina e Inconscio?"
> risparmiatemi per favore che voglio rimanere ignorante, cari Mototopo e Autogatto....








   Mi piace il titolo del convegno. Quando si tiene?


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Questo la rende indifendibile..... sta con altri e pretende da lui ??? cosa????? Le carinerie dopo sesso???
> Sarà che io ho "voli Pindarici diversi" ma certi atteggiamenti li vedo più strumentali che psicologici e parto di sensibilità sofferenti!
> Bruja


... Non essere banale, Bruja... Il punto, non è quello che LEI pretende o non pretende... Ma ciò che LUI, non ha preteso da SE STESSO... Sai, la puzza di squallido che si sente a un chilometro di distanza, proviene dal cadavere di un "UOMO"... Che ha abdicato a se stesso... Ci sono degli "A PRIORI", mia cara, che non possono essere soggetti a patto alcuno... Né prima, né dopo... Né ante, né post-coitum...


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ma tu lo sai cosa ci si scambia con una semplice stretta di mano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non so con quante donne va alex e non mi interesa saperlo.
lui qui ha affermato che apparte che con lui va minimo con altri due uomini.

alex....che cambi le lenzuola tra un coito e l'altro o lo fate tutti sullo stesso letto imbrattato di sperma, secrezioni, smegma vario????
che schifo


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> non so con quante donne va alex e non mi interesa saperlo.
> lui qui ha affermato che apparte che con lui va minimo con altri due uomini.
> 
> alex....che cambi le lenzuola tra un coito e l'altro o lo fate tutti sullo stesso letto imbrattato di sperma, secrezioni, smegma vario????
> che schifo


Se parli così però mi fai venire il voltastomaco... Ti prego, lasciacelo immaginare senza dirlo. Ho la carbonara sullo stomaco.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, terrorismo no ma permetti che la tipa è molto promiscua?
> 
> se io dovessi rapportarmi con un uomo che so che frequenta tali donne o peggio è così io non ci vado .
> 
> ...


cat, è una donna libera cha dopo una convivenza finita a Dicembre.i. Lei lo ha cacciato via e per quanto mi ha raccontato mia cugina, non è uscita per mesi se non per andare a lavorare. Forse vuole solo un pò divertirsi. Io personalmente non giudicherei troppo afrrettatamente.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

*Oddio no.....*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Amica mia... Non sappiamo, non sappiamo... Invece, sappiamo di questo ragazzo... Che ritiene meno squallido lo squallore, qualora venga dichiarato _prima_... Che ritiene _praticabile_ la via della carne, ancorché colpevolmente despiritualizzata... Che pur si _meraviglia_ quando, in un impeto di dignità, la fanciulla esclama: "_son esser umano, non cosa_", e lo caccia... Questa storia è macchiata da un _peccato originale_... Amica mia... Il non essersi ricosciuti... Come _esseri umani_... Come _viventi_... L'uomo ridotto a _mezzo_... Anziché _fine_... Con buona pace del grande Immanuel Kant... Che queste cose le predicava nel '700...


Mi tocca dar ragione a Chen per la terza volta consecutiva. Perchè il fatto che sia insopportabilmente antipatico, non toglie che molte delle cose che scrive siano sensate.
Con questo non voglio dare una croce addosso ad alex, che invece mi sta simpatico e che non vuole fare certamente qualcosa di squallido. Credo che abbia un po' semplificato il suo racconto, che se dovesse essere letto per quello che le parole dicono, sarebbe davvero crudo: credo ci sia stato un corteggiamento, un'intimità, sorrisi, un'attenzione per l'altra persona. 

Ma quello che leggo è questo: "io non ti voglio, non mi impegno, non ti chiamo, se vuoi trombare chiamami però dopo via di corsa". Credo che trattare una donna così (ripeto, non come probabilmente lui fa, ma come è scritto) sia PEGGIO che trattarla da prostituta (e lo dico io che sono stata trattatata a pesci in faccia). A una prostituta almeno riconosci un valore economico. 

Come ho già scritto sono certa e convinta che avere una relazione puramente sessuale o anche solo un'avventura di una notte, non significa desiderare uno scientifico e meccanico sfregamento di parti intime. Credo significhi cercare un'emozione, una spinta erotica, un senso di desiderio, anche assolutamente aprospettico. Non credo che chiedere quelle che alex definisce coccole significhi NECESSARIAMENTE aspettative sentimentali. Nè trovo così sconvolgente che questa ragazza accetti il "patto" e poi non si senta a suo agio davanti al comportamento di chi scappa in bagno.... Insomma, persino se entriamo un comune a fare un certificato, andiamo via più felici se il funzionario che non vedremo mai più ci avrà salutato con un sorriso....

Eppoi questa cosa del "ti trombo se mi chiami tu", insomma, mi piace davvero poco.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Se parli così però mi fai venire il voltastomaco... Ti prego, lasciacelo immaginare senza dirlo. Ho la carbonara sullo stomaco.


 
è da voltastomaco.
almeno alex guarda se ha le lenzuola stese per casa e pretendi una asciugamani pulita per ospite quando ti vai a lavare in bagno gli intimi.

poi se usate giochi erotici vari, vai a lavarteli prima dell'uso, non si sa mai, magari stanno li da settimane senza aver visto un goccio d'acqua e un po di sapone.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cat, è una donna libera cha dopo una convivenza finita a Dicembre.i. Lei lo ha cacciato via e per quanto mi ha raccontato mia cugina, non è uscita per mesi se non per andare a lavorare. Forse vuole solo un pò divertirsi. Io personalmente non giudicherei troppo afrrettatamente.


 
ora ci dici che è promiscua, frequenta tre uomini (minimo).
non mi permetto di giudicarla, sto constatando che la sua casa è un bordello.


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Non essere banale, Bruja... Il punto, non è quello che LEI pretende o non pretende... Ma ciò che LUI, non ha preteso da SE STESSO... Sai, la puzza di squallido che si sente a un chilometro di distanza, proviene dal cadavere di un "UOMO"... Che ha abdicato a se stesso... Ci sono degli "A PRIORI", mia cara, che non possono essere soggetti a patto alcuno... Né prima, né dopo... Né ante, né post-coitum...


 
Dai, Chen, dobbiamo qui riportare altre perle (tue) di abdicazioni ante-pre-post-durante? 

Usi con gli altri metri di paragone diversi rispetto a quelli che applichi a TE STESSO!?!?


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Non essere banale, Bruja... Il punto, non è quello che LEI pretende o non pretende... Ma ciò che LUI, non ha preteso da SE STESSO... Sai, la puzza di squallido che si sente a un chilometro di distanza, proviene dal cadavere di un "UOMO"... Che ha abdicato a se stesso... Ci sono degli "A PRIORI", mia cara, che non possono essere soggetti a patto alcuno... Né prima, né dopo... Né ante, né post-coitum...


 
Andiamo, questo è l'immaginifico dell'uomo..... ma alla fine anche "quello" scopazzava senza misura e garbo.  Appunto senza patto alcuno.......
@lex NOn aveva pretese, voleva piacere da chi pareva essere disponibile.  Lo vogliamo colpevolizzare perchè sapeva a priori che non ne sarebbe uscito che lo scopare?  Tu con quante hai iniziato una serata partendo da ali ed afflati quando sapevi che neppure l'indomani avresti avuto pensieri in quel senso.
Se ha sbagliato, e qui lo confermo, @lex ha sbagliato a farlo con l'alibi dell'amicizia crededo che fosse un passe..... lo era ma al contrario.
Vuoi dirmi che ha tradito sè stesso ed avrebbe dovuto evitare? Possiamo parlarne, se lui lo permette.... Ma ti prego, non banalizzarmi quando ho solo l'intenzione di vedere quello che si vorrebbe nascondere dietro una "Gozzanata" con rimpianto incorporato!
Bruja


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi tocca dar ragione a Chen per la terza volta consecutiva. Perchè il fatto che sia insopportabilmente antipatico, non toglie che molte delle cose che scrive siano sensate.
> Con questo non voglio dare una croce addosso ad alex, che invece mi sta simpatico e che non vuole fare certamente qualcosa di squallido. Credo che abbia un po' semplificato il suo racconto, che se dovesse essere letto per quello che le parole dicono, sarebbe davvero crudo: credo ci sia stato un corteggiamento, un'intimità, sorrisi, un'attenzione per l'altra persona.
> 
> Ma quello che leggo è questo: "io non ti voglio, non mi impegno, non ti chiamo, se vuoi trombare chiamami però dopo via di corsa". Credo che trattare una donna così (ripeto, non come probabilmente lui fa, ma come è scritto) sia PEGGIO che trattarla da prostituta (e lo dico io che sono stata trattatata a pesci in faccia). A una prostituta almeno riconosci un valore economico.
> ...


... Non è vero che sono antipatico... Un abbraccio, amica mia...


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ma tu lo sai cosa ci si scambia con una semplice stretta di mano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mi tocca dar ragione a Chen per la terza volta consecutiva. Perchè il fatto che sia insopportabilmente antipatico, non toglie che molte delle cose che scrive siano sensate.
> Con questo non voglio dare una croce addosso ad alex, che invece mi sta simpatico e che non vuole fare certamente qualcosa di squallido. Credo che abbia un po' semplificato il suo racconto, che se dovesse essere letto per quello che le parole dicono, sarebbe davvero crudo: credo ci sia stato un corteggiamento, un'intimità, sorrisi, un'attenzione per l'altra persona.
> 
> Ma quello che leggo è questo: "io non ti voglio, non mi impegno, non ti chiamo, se vuoi trombare chiamami però dopo via di corsa". Credo che trattare una donna così (ripeto, non come probabilmente lui fa, ma come è scritto) sia PEGGIO che trattarla da prostituta (e lo dico io che sono stata trattatata a pesci in faccia). A una prostituta almeno riconosci un valore economico.
> ...


 
lei lo chiama.
si trombano vicendevolmente e poi...ciao.

è lei trattata come una prostituta o è lui trattato come un gigolò gratuito?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Non è vero che sono antipatico... Un abbraccio, amica mia...


 
Il "pupattolo" mi sta piu' simpatico del "pupo"


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> lei lo chiama.
> si trombano vicendevolmente e poi...ciao.
> 
> è lei trattata come una prostituta o è lui trattato come un gigolò gratuito?


Da qualsiasi punto tu guardi la cosa, *se* schifo fa lei, schifo fa anche lui.
Poi sono adulti, consenzienti e se credono di poter supplire alle loro mancanze affettive ed alla loro consapevolezza di sé ben venga questo strusciamento per appuntamento. 
Personalmente provvedo in altro modo.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Da qualsiasi punto tu guardi la cosa, *se* schifo fa lei, schifo fa anche lui.
> Poi sono adulti, consenzienti e se credono di poter supplire alle loro mancanze affettive ed alla loro consapevolezza di sé ben venga questo strusciamento per appuntamento.
> Personalmente provvedo in altro modo.


 

si, fanno schifo entrambi con l'opzione che è lei a chiamare lui dopo che si è vista con altri uomini.
chiama i stalloni a comando..... schifo fa più lei


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, fanno schifo entrambi con l'opzione che è lei a chiamare lui dopo che si è vista con altri uomini.
> chiama i stalloni a comando..... schifo fa più lei


Cos'è l'inquisizione? Mi fate paura, ragazzi!


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si, fanno schifo entrambi con l'opzione che è lei a chiamare lui dopo che si è vista con altri uomini.
> chiama i stalloni a comando..... schifo fa più lei


Non credo che lui progetti la sua vita intorno alle chiamate di lei e non credo certo che se avesse l'occasione non si concederebbe ad altrui grazie femminili.
Sei severa, Cat, nei riguardi del genere femminile. E questo mi lascia pensare al bagaglio d'esperienza di vita che ti porti sulle spalle. Guarda da altre prospettive.


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Compos*

Credo che il genere femminile, dopo anni di lotte per l'emancipazione, dovrebbe avere ben chiaro cosa sia il rispetto e l'autostima..... se, ammesso e non concesso, lui è quello che definiamo a piacer nostro, non starebbe alla signora stabilire COME vuole essere definita lei e comportarsi conseguentemente?
Non è che faccia schifo o sia una baldracca, è una che non sa bene quello che "vuole" e lo "vuole" abbastanza male da uscirne non proprio brillantemente... tutto qui!
E' questo il problema, non @lex............. che possiamo definire come preferite ma NON ha potere di riscattare la palude in cui si è infilata lei.
Bruja


----------



## Fedifrago (31 Luglio 2007)

*Forse mi ripeto...*

Definire lei? A che serve?

E' donna libera? 
E' capace di intendere e di volere?
Fa danno a qualcuno? (qui qualcuno dirà a se stessa, ma restano affari suoi non credete?)

L'importante è, riguardo alla domanda iniziale di alex, che non ammanti di sentimento quello che lei stessa ha scelto ed accettato da subito, cioè una pura pulsione fisica. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Son cambiati i termini? 
Abbia l'onestà di mettersi in gioco con alex dicendogli che per lei la cosa sta assumendo un'altra natura.

Quanto ai giudizi sui due o tre uomini che si porta a letto...sicure che lo stesso parametro e lo stesso senso di schifo verrebbe (o meglio viene) usato con chi a letto ci porta due o tre donne insieme?


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che il genere femminile, dopo anni di lotte per l'emancipazione, dovrebbe avere ben chiaro cosa sia il rispetto e l'autostima..... se, ammesso e non concesso, lui è quello che definiamo a piacer nostro, non starebbe alla signora stabilire COME vuole essere definita lei e comportarsi conseguentemente?
> Non è che faccia schifo o sia una baldracca, è una che non sa bene quello che "vuole" e lo "vuole" abbastanza male da uscirne non proprio brillantemente... tutto qui!
> E' questo il problema, non @lex............. che possiamo definire come preferite ma NON ha potere di riscattare la palude in cui si è infilata lei.
> Bruja


Mi doando se lei sfoga il suo essersi resa conto che non può stare così in basso chiedendo ora attenzioni che la farebbero sentire meno "sporca" e più "amante" (che di per sè è un termine bellissimo, visto che è colei che ama). 
Mi spiego meglio: prima le stava bene il loro rapporto, ma ad un certo punto si accorge di non sentirsi più se stessa, quindi cerca attenzioni e una parvenza di sentimento per mascherare ciò che fa a se stessa.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo che il genere femminile, dopo anni di lotte per l'emancipazione, dovrebbe avere ben chiaro cosa sia il rispetto e l'autostima..... se, ammesso e non concesso, lui è quello che definiamo a piacer nostro, non starebbe alla signora stabilire COME vuole essere definita lei e comportarsi conseguentemente?
> Non è che faccia schifo o sia una baldracca, è una che non sa bene quello che "vuole" e lo "vuole" abbastanza male da uscirne non proprio brillantemente... tutto qui!
> E' questo il problema, non @lex............. che possiamo definire come preferite ma NON ha potere di riscattare la palude in cui si è infilata lei.
> Bruja


Siam d'accordo cara, ma qui non siamo certo intenti a dare una definizione ancestrale del concetto di rettitudine di intenzioni ed azioni.
Lei viene da una convivenza finita, mi sembra di coglierne l'insoddisfazione ed il disagio di dover colmare vuoti più o meno profondi. Lei cerca attenzioni, lei cerca conferme, lei cerca coinvolgimenti. Lui se la sbatte. Permettimi, ma tra i due quello che dovrebbe passarsi una mano sulla coscienza è lui che conosce la sua storia ed approfitta di questa situazione. 
Cosa fai Bruja, vedi un esaltato su un muretto che ti incita a spingerlo giù dal muretto e tu lo butti giù perché consenziente?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Ma tu lo sai cosa ci si scambia con una semplice stretta di mano?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stile rococò ma quoto anche io perchè non incappo da nessuna parte se non voglio e se la situazione non ha risvolti ambigui me la prendo solo con me stesso.


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Luglio 2007)

boh. basandomi sul fatto che qui c'è l'alex che chiede un parere, e non lei.
ipotizzo. e se fosse rimasta delusa da tutto l'insieme e non solo dalla mancanza di coccole?

altro mito da sfatare: non è affatto vero che tutte le donne amano le coccole.
io le odio punto.
altro mito da sfatare: non so voi, ma il sesso può essere bello anche senza coinvolgimenti particolari. basta una sana attrazione fisica. anzi, da quel punto di vista, funziona pure meglio. 

poi senti, Cat, nemmeno a me piace il modo in cui dipingi questa ragazza...

e non parliamo neppure di emancipazione, per favore. perché io in questa storia non ci trovo niente di svilente.
è libera, le piace fare l'amore, non racconta balle tipo: sei l'unico con cui faccio sesso da mesi..
insomma, è sincera e si guarda attorno. ripeto, se non altro non si inventa alibi di tipo sentimentale per giustificare la voglia di fare sesso.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (31 Luglio 2007)

Anna A ha detto:


> boh. basandomi sul fatto che qui c'è l'alex che chiede un parere, e non lei.
> ipotizzo. e se fosse rimasta delusa da tutto l'insieme e non solo dalla mancanza di coccole?
> 
> altro mito da sfatare: non è affatto vero che tutte le donne amano le coccole.
> ...


Ma lo sai Anna, se lo fa la donna è una baldraccona, se lo fa un uomo è un fighetto. Non esistono armi di distruzione di massa contro questi pregiudizi saldati nella tradizione dell'immaginario popolare.


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Compos*



Compos mentis ha detto:


> Siam d'accordo cara, ma qui non siamo certo intenti a dare una definizione ancestrale del concetto di rettitudine di intenzioni ed azioni.
> Lei viene da una convivenza finita, mi sembra di coglierne l'insoddisfazione ed il disagio di dover colmare vuoti più o meno profondi. Lei cerca attenzioni, lei cerca conferme, lei cerca coinvolgimenti. Lui se la sbatte. Permettimi, ma tra i due quello che dovrebbe passarsi una mano sulla coscienza è lui che conosce la sua storia ed approfitta di questa situazione.
> Cosa fai Bruja, vedi un esaltato su un muretto che ti incita a spingerlo giù dal muretto e tu lo butti giù perché consenziente?


 
Definirla esaltata mi pare azzardato............... no semplicemente mi sta bene la tua versione, ma è il colpevolizzare lui ORA che non quadra.
Vuole vederlo come uno che gode di una situazione di comodo, benissimo........... i suoi problemi, i suoi ripensamenti e le sue nuove ondate di ripresa coscienza sobno encomiabili tanto più se se le risolverà...
Non si tratta di non comprenderla ma di non poter stabilire che dovrebbero erssere le attenzioni di lui a farle ritrovare le sua posizione ed il rispetto di sè stessa e delle sua progettualità.   Vogliamo dirla tutta, ha la pretesa di costruire un grattacielo su un campo flegreo e lo rimprovera di essere tale..........almeno tale per lei!  E' un rapporto di amicizia con implicazioni sessuali, non è una storia con un itinerario progettuale.
Mi spiegherò male ma io mi sentirei molto "doppia" in quel ruolo oggi!!!!!
Diversamente ammetta che lo ama o che c'è altro ed allora tutto cambia...........
Bruja


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Grande82*



Grande82 ha detto:


> Mi domando se lei sfoga il suo essersi resa conto che non può stare così in basso chiedendo ora attenzioni che la farebbero sentire meno "sporca" e più "amante" (che di per sè è un termine bellissimo, visto che è colei che ama).
> Mi spiego meglio: prima le stava bene il loro rapporto, ma ad un certo punto si accorge di non sentirsi più se stessa, quindi cerca attenzioni e una parvenza di sentimento per mascherare ciò che fa a se stessa.


 
Vedi io non giudico quello che fa, non mi sta bene che lo addebiti ad altri....
E' chiaro che ha avuto un ripensamento di ordine "rispettabile", ma ora dovrebbe capire che non è così che si affronta il problema.  Insomma se ha delle ragioni, non ha ragione alla fine verso di lui.  Doiveva parlare, esporre i suoi disagi..... facilmente avrebbe trovato l'amico e non l'uomno che in questi termini si è chiuso a riccio anche con l'amicizia.
Santo cielo siamo donne con intuito femminile o siamo delle talpe!!!???
Se le cose sono cambiarte per strada.............cosa lecita, non è colpevolizzando lui per un atteggiamento "solito" che poteva risolvere il problema.   Erano amici???? E parlare? Magari senza la tigna dell'addebito di insensibilità ad "aquila selvaggia"...
Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Siam d'accordo cara, ma qui non siamo certo intenti a dare una definizione ancestrale del concetto di rettitudine di intenzioni ed azioni.
> Lei viene da una convivenza finita, mi sembra di coglierne l'insoddisfazione ed il disagio di dover colmare vuoti più o meno profondi. Lei cerca attenzioni, lei cerca conferme, lei cerca coinvolgimenti. Lui se la sbatte. Permettimi, ma tra i due quello che dovrebbe passarsi una mano sulla coscienza è lui che conosce la sua storia ed approfitta di questa situazione.
> Cosa fai Bruja, vedi un esaltato su un muretto che ti incita a spingerlo giù dal muretto e tu lo butti giù perché consenziente?


scusa ma chi ti dà la matematica certezza che lei sta riempiendo dei vuoti? asso stiamo trattando una dnna con un lavoro,una vita sociale (amicizie intendo) normale come una disadattata emotiva/affettiva? se fossi i quella donna e sapèessi che tu mi stessi apostrofando in questo moo compos minimo ti cercherei pe farti una randellata sulla capoccia. tutti inifesi ed emotivmente instabili. 





















questa donna (e certo non glielo vado a chiedere x are conferma a chichessia) evidentemente un pò narcisista e non sopporta che non ci si innamori ( per lo meno la si ricerchi) di lei. Non è certo una colpama scaricarlosugli altri si.
quindi non sovoi ma io ho altro dafare che colmare i vuoti (questi si) narcisistici di chiunque.già faccio fatica a colmare i miei stando attento a non urtare le sensibilità egli altri come posso.
scusate gli errori ma sempre latastiera non funziona bene


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa ma chi ti dà la matematica certezza che lei sta riempiendo dei vuoti? asso stiamo trattando una dnna con un lavoro,una vita sociale (amicizie intendo) normale come una disadattata emotiva/affettiva? se fossi i quella donna e sapèessi che tu mi stessi apostrofando in questo moo compos minimo ti cercherei pe farti una randellata sulla capoccia. tutti inifesi ed emotivmente instabili.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex, ma allora lo sai già che è questa la ragione?
Tu la conosci meglio di tutti noi, quindi se dici che è un narcisistico bisogno di essere al centro dei tuoi oensieri e dei tuoi sentimenti, tanto più se prima li avevi esclusi come possibilità, allora cosa vuoi da noi? Sapere che fare? Dipende. Se pensi solo a te stesso vaia vanti finchè lei non ti caccerà arrabbiata o non ti implorerà in lacrime di amarla. Se pensi di voler a questo punto rispettare la persona con cui hai condiviso qualcosa (e per quanto solo sesso fosse, un minimo di emozioni le avete condivise!)parla chiaro e allontanati da lei, dicendole che non provi niente nè lo proverai e quindi è meglio finirla così... Sta a te...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

e per chiudere.
1)non è una troia
2) non è emotivamente instabile
3) ha capito che mi piace solo fisicamente e questo l'ha fatta incazzare
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

4) sonouno schifoso stronzo che sista approfittando di una demente che non fa altro che passare da un fallo ad un altro per rempireun vuoto (e questo mi sembr altamente pornografico)

AMEN!!!!!


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Alex, ma allora lo sai già che è questa la ragione?
> Tu la conosci meglio di tutti noi, quindi se dici che è un narcisistico bisogno di essere al centro dei tuoi oensieri e dei tuoi sentimenti, tanto più se prima li avevi esclusi come possibilità, allora cosa vuoi da noi? Sapere che fare? Dipende. Se pensi solo a te stesso vaia vanti finchè lei non ti caccerà arrabbiata o non ti implorerà in lacrime di amarla. Se pensi di voler a questo punto rispettare la persona con cui hai condiviso qualcosa (e per quanto solo sesso fosse, un minimo di emozioni le avete condivise!)parla chiaro e allontanati da lei, dicendole che non provi niente nè lo proverai e quindi è meglio finirla così... Sta a te...


l'avevo già detto che per me era questa la ragione pèrò adesso non drammatiziamo. non credo siamo a livelli di diva di Hollywood sul viale del tramonto che ucciderebbe per avere attenzioni. 
Mi ha solo detto di andarmene dopo che mi sono alzato per andare in bagno e che si aspettava delle coccole (mai pretese prima) che non sono arrivate, non ha cercato di pugnalarmi sotto la  doccia alla PSYCO!


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> l'avevo già detto che per me era questa la ragione pèrò adesso non drammatiziamo. non credo siamo a livelli di diva di Hollywood sul viale del tramonto che ucciderebbe per avere attenzioni.
> Mi ha solo detto di andarmene dopo che mi sono alzato per andare in bagno e che si aspettava delle coccole (mai pretese prima) che non sono arrivate, non ha cercato di pugnalarmi sotto la doccia alla PSYCO!


Ma se un minimo ci tieni a lei più che a soddisfarti con un'oretta di sesso ogni tanto forse è meglio se cambi aria, dicendole anche perchè lo fai con sincerità.
Eviterai sofferenaze a  lei e problemi a te.
bisogna avere l'ingtelligenza di dire basta, a volte.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> l'avevo già detto che per me era questa la ragione pèrò adesso non drammatiziamo. non credo siamo a livelli di diva di Hollywood sul viale del tramonto che ucciderebbe per avere attenzioni.
> Mi ha solo detto di andarmene dopo che mi sono alzato per andare in bagno e che si aspettava delle coccole (mai pretese prima) che non sono arrivate, non ha cercato di pugnalarmi sotto la doccia alla PSYCO!


... Comportati da "UOMO" se, veramente, desideri incontrare una "DONNA"... Secondo "Cultura"... Altrimenti, amico mio, "ACCOPPIATI" pure... Maschio con femmina... Secondo "Natura"... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma se un minimo ci tieni a lei più che a soddisfarti con un'oretta di sesso ogni tanto forse è meglio se cambi aria, dicendole anche perchè lo fai con sincerità.
> Eviterai sofferenaze a lei e problemi a te.
> bisogna avere l'ingtelligenza di dire basta, a volte.


... Brava... _Bisognerebbe _avere l'intelligenza... Allora, si _direbbe_... Basta... A volte... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> e per chiudere.
> 1)non è una troia
> 2) non è emotivamente instabile
> 3) ha capito che mi piace solo fisicamente e questo l'ha fatta incazzare
> ...


1) Concordo
2)non lo so... magari visto che si e' appena lasciata col suo compagno e' ammissibile essere in una fase di debolezza
3) non lo so... magari e' solo che credeva di essere emotivamente capace di mantenere una relazione a livello puramente fisico... si e' accorta che non lo e'... ma credo sia piu' incaxxata con se stessa che con te
4) come dice un mio caro amico "l'occasione fa l'uomo ragno"


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Brava... _Bisognerebbe _avere l'intelligenza... Allora, si _direbbe_... Basta... A volte... Hi, hi, hi...


Purtroppo la differenza che intercorre tra presente e condizionale è la stessa che si interpone tra agire e pensare... abissale...


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Purtroppo la differenza che intercorre tra presente e condizionale è la stessa che si interpone tra agire e pensare... abissale...


... Ancor più, mia cara, è l'abisso che separa la Creatura dal Pleroma... L'"_essere_", dalla materia... Mai trascinar all'atomo, ciò che all'atomo non appartiene... Verresti cacciata di casa... A pedate... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Grande82 (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Ancor più, mia cara, è l'abisso che separa la Creatura dal Pleroma... L'"_essere_", dalla materia... Mai trascinar all'atomo, ciò che all'atomo non appartiene... Verresti cacciata di casa... A pedate... Hi, hi, hi...


Ancora purtroppo, devo dirti che questo, per vero che sia, è lontano, direi di una lontananza abissale, dall'argomento trattato.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Comportati da "UOMO" se, veramente, desideri incontrare una "DONNA"... Secondo "Cultura"... Altrimenti, amico mio, "ACCOPPIATI" pure... Maschio con femmina... Secondo "Natura"... Hi, hi, hi...


caro chen vedo che hai la costanza e la coerenza dello scorpione con la rana (mi pare fosse la rana ma se così non fosse sono sicuro che ci penserai tu a correggermi e a spiegarmi filosoficamente tutta la metafora/allegoria della storia).
Io sono un uomo. punto. provare (non quello che starai intendendo tu) per credere. 
e non è un cazzabbubbolo qualsiasi  a credere di poter dire il contrario.


----------



## Old chensamurai (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> caro chen vedo che hai la costanza e la coerenza dello scorpione con la rana (mi pare fosse la rana ma se così non fosse sono sicuro che ci penserai tu a correggermi e a spiegarmi filosoficamente tutta la metafora/allegoria della storia).
> Io sono un uomo. punto. provare (non quello che starai intendendo tu) per credere.
> e non è un cazzabbubbolo qualsiasi a credere di poter dire il contrario.


... Eppur, amico mio, io ti dico che la _grandezza_ è nella tua amica... Lei sì, _grande_... _Grandezza_ riconquistata con un sol gesto... Gesto della cre-_azione_... Il biblico gesto della _cacciata_... Grande... Potente... Che ha ridotto te, al microscopico e ricondotto lei, _a spese tue_, alla _grandezza_ della _D-I-G-N-I-T-A'_... Troppo difficile da capire?... Eppur, è così evi-_dente_...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Eppur, amico mio, io ti dico che la _grandezza_ è nella tua amica... Lei sì, _grande_... _Grandezza_ riconquistata con un sol gesto... Gesto della cre-_azione_... Il biblico gesto della _cacciata_... Grande... Potente... Che ha ridotto te, al microscopico e ricondotto lei, _a spese tue_, alla _grandezza_ della _D-I-G-N-I-T-A'_... Troppo difficile da capire?... Eppur, è così evi-_dente_...


te ghe rasùn! e alùr, se fem?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

*Grande82* mi spieghi esattamente in quale parte sono stato insensibile?
Quando l'ho trattata da adulta con una volontà e capacità decisionale, quando sono stato sincero o quando non l'ho mai forzata?


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> *Grande82* mi spieghi esattamente in quale parte sono stato insensibile?
> Quando l'ho trattata da adulta con una volontà e capacità decisionale, quando sono stato sincero o quando* non l'ho mai forzata*?


 
ora ci manca pure la forza...e ddai...alex...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ora ci manca pure la forza...e ddai...alex...


non capisco se scherzi o dici sul serio. se è serio che cosa c'entra la forza? forzata da forzare, forzatura, psicologica micia....
Io non le ho mai chiesto niente e non ho illuso nessuno (forzato a fare qualcosa) riempiendola di puttanate. evidentemente è questo che si vuole da un uomo. 

se invece stai scherzando non ho capito la battuta e come sai è un mio limite,ma non sempre....


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

*alex*



@lex ha detto:


> non capisco se scherzi o dici sul serio. se è serio che cosa c'entra la forza? forzata da forzare, forzatura, psicologica micia....
> Io non le ho mai chiesto niente e non ho illuso nessuno (forzato a fare qualcosa) riempiendola di puttanate. evidentemente è questo che si vuole da un uomo.
> 
> se invece stai scherzando non ho capito la battuta e come sai è un mio limite,ma non sempre....


ohhh e dai alex...a me pare che quella ragazza abbia desiderato legittimamente un poco di attenzione miscelata a  delicatezza. 

O la dobbiamo considerare una bambola gonfiabile?

il fatto che certuni vivano la propria sessualità in maniera meno ancorata al "sentimentale" proprio e altrui, non dovrebbe non farci riflettere sul fatto che se desideriamo consumare anche quel gesto come si consuma un gelato lo si deve fare con la necessaria eleganza che si deve destinare ad una persona e non ad un oggetto di plastica.


Io non credo che lei si aspettasse una diamante e una promessa...ma una attenzione che desse un minimo di significato a quel gesto che ginnastica non voleva essere almeno da parte sua.

esagero?


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohhh e dai alex...a me pare che quella ragazza abbia desiderato legittimamente un poco di attenzione miscelata a delicatezza.
> 
> O la dobbiamo considerare una bambola gonfiabile?
> 
> ...


7

Insomma in sintesi @lex doveva capire, percepire, subodorare che quella specifica volta lei avrebbe realizzato il senso di frustrazione ed il malessere conseguente?
Io sono la prima a dire che trovo orrendo il rapportarsi in modo solo "funzionale" ma, alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio......... COSA doveva avvertire @lex, che è sempre stato esattamente coerente con il suo normale comportamento, del cambiamento? Quale sommovimento doveva intuire in lei che quella era la volta destinata alla crisi di coscienza?
Qui sovvertiamo gli ordini delle cose......... plauso alla sua amica che si è SVEGLIATA alla consapevolezza di donna, forse,.... ma non mettiamo lui alla gogna per non aver capito, inteso, svelato, nè avuto oracoli o veggenze che doveva cambiare registro.  Vogliamo dire che lui manca di sensibilità, diciamolo.... ma prego non facciamo apparire la signora come una Maria Goretti rediviva.  Vuole altri atteggiamenti e coccole.... dia il tempo a chi la frequenta di capire che sono cambiati i registri.  Se io conosco una persona e vedo il suo abituale comportamento ed all'improivviso cambia, non c'è amicizia o sesso che tenga, devo realizzare che è cambiato qualcosa, ma non è che questo cambiamento
debba addebitarmelo per principio.
Dubito che lui la trattasse come una bambola gonfiabile e, anche se non lo conosco, mi diventa difficile credere che @lex si comporti con una donna come con una professionista o un oggetto sessuale...... era una reciproca intesa mirata al piacere; forse lui poteva essere più gentile? Concesso! Più sensibile? Concesso! Più galante? Concesso! Ma l'atto terzo scena madre nel caso specifico mi ricorda solo la Duse quando non avendo ciò che vuole si attacca alle tende.....
A chiusa ammetto che sono e resto una cinica schifosamente scettica, ma non accampo crisi di coscienza che posso risolvere tranquillamente in proprio facendo in modo che GLI ALTRI mi vedano per come voglio apparire, o che capiscano che quello che ho cercato fino ad allora, allo stato, cambia e le mie esigenze sono diverse.  
Da quando una donna manca di capacità intuitive e sensibilità per far "passare" ad un uomo il proprio stato d'animo?  Paradossalmente, se mi vesto da Grimilde tutti i giorni perchè qualcuno dovrebbe vedermi come Biancaneve se per una volta anzichè interrogare lo specchio canto agli uccellini? 
Scusate tutti, non volevo più intervenire ma l'entrata di persone che hanno il mio affetto e la mia stima mi ha portato a voler chiarire il mio pensiero che non è repressivo al femminile, ma anzi tenderebbe a rendere libera e non liberatoria una certa forma di atteggiamenti. 
Comunque a mio personale avviso l'argomento ha avuto una tale dovizia di argomentazioni che fossi nella signora in questione e potessi leggerle me le terrei in conto; può essere che riescano a chiarirle più di quanto abbia capito lei di sè stessa.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2007)

Io penso che... le affinita' , anche puramente fisiche, nascono fuori dal letto... certe delicatezze e _intimita'_ non sono come l'appetito che vien mangiando... se l'affinita' c'e', c'e'... ma non e' una cosa che si puo' chiedere perche' sarebbe una forzatura e perderebbe il significato... 

Il sesso e' un gioco sublime che spesso si trasforma in ginnastica, quando avviene la colpa e' da attribuire a tutti i partecipanti.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohhh e dai alex...a me pare che quella ragazza abbia desiderato legittimamente un poco di attenzione miscelata a delicatezza.
> 
> O la dobbiamo considerare una bambola gonfiabile?
> 
> ...


scusa ma non ho mai parlato di ginnastica. sono stato gentile, rispettoso e educato nei limiti di quel che possono voler dire questi aggettivi quando si fa sesso. non ho trattato nessuno come bambola gonfiabile e se ancora una volta non si è letto bene ho scritto per ben tre volte che *LEI* prima di quella sera *NON* ha mai dato segni di gradire coccole o tenerezze dopo,* ANZI*. ancora la palla di vetro non me l'hanno data. 
Qui si parla per proprie esperienze personali non della mia. sarebbe opportuno cercare di non proiettare in una discussione le proprie aspettative, altrimenti si crea un pregiudizio come questo. e cioè che io avrei trattato come oggetto di plastica questa ragazza e che avrei fatto solo della ginnastica. forse, e dico forse non è che appunto perchè io non l'ho trattata in questo modo si è fatta delle aspettative, sbagliate mi dispiace, ma mai avallate da un mio ambiguo comportamento?
decidete. volete un maratoneta del sesso così almeno non si creano aspettative e si può apostrofarlo come uno stronzo egoista o una persona che fa sesso, solo sesso dicendovelo prima e dopo, con voi partecipe e attento ma sulla quale poi proiettate vostre intenzioni, e che poi apostrofate comunque come stronzo egoista?
facciamo che sono stato troppo gentile? eddai te lo dico io adesso micia.
chi la vuole cotta e chi la vuole cruda, io non faccio il cuoco....
e ti assicuro che sono stato elegantissimo....


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> 7
> 
> Insomma in sintesi @lex doveva capire, percepire, subodorare che quella specifica volta lei avrebbe realizzato il senso di frustrazione ed il malessere conseguente?
> Io sono la prima a dire che trovo orrendo il rapportarsi in modo solo "funzionale" ma, alla faccia del bicarbonato di sodio......... COSA doveva avvertire @lex, che è sempre stato esattamente coerente con il suo normale comportamento, del cambiamento? Quale sommovimento doveva intuire in lei che quella era la volta destinata alla crisi di coscienza?
> ...


amen sorella!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
'ndo stai che se sei libera ti mostro quanto sono galante!!!!





   DDD


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

ps: bruja intendevo galante sul serio non nel senso sessual-galante


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> ps: bruja intendevo galante sul serio non nel senso sessual-galante


 
Tranquillo.... l'ho capito e, in caso, come e quanto puoi essere galante lo stabilisco io, così non mi dirai che, folgorato sulla strada di Tarso, hai cambiato idea..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

rips: non concedo proprio che io non sia stato sensibile, gentile, galante.
Mai e dico MAI è successo che dopo aver fatto sesso ho preso baracche e burattini e in fretta e fiuria me ne sia andato. Lei vive da sola e sono sempre rimasto anche dopo. a mangiare qualcosa insieme o a parlare con lei (mi spiace la trovo poco interessante in questo. che dovrei fare, farmela piacere per forza perchè si è concessa a me? non staremo scherzando vero?). e non ci siamo visti molte volte. l'unica volta che ho dovuto rivestirmi in fretta e andarmene è stato perchè lei lo ha deciso.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Tranquillo.... l'ho capito e, in caso, come e quanto puoi essere galante lo stabilisco io, così non mi dirai che, folgorato sulla strada di Tarso, hai cambiato idea.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




























JAVOL MEIN KOMMANDANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (hai presente Charlotte Rampling nel film "Il portiere di notte"? adesso ti immaginerò per sempre cosi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   )
AHO' E MO' NON MI CAZZIATE PER IL TEDESCO, CHE NON CONOSCO!


----------



## Bruja (31 Luglio 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> JAVOL MEIN KOMMANDANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (hai presente Charlotte Rampling nel film "Il portiere di notte"? adesso ti immaginerò per sempre cosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ma se sono una personcina gentile, tranquilla e remissiva .... come potrei fare quella Kapò della Rampling.... sono per la non violenza...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  almeno per i primi 5 minuti!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Bruja


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ma se sono una personcina gentile, tranquilla e remissiva .... come potrei fare quella Kapò della Rampling.... sono per la non violenza...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
































non c'è problema allora, non arrivo a tanto......


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

Compos mentis ha detto:


> Siam d'accordo cara, ma qui non siamo certo intenti a dare una definizione ancestrale del concetto di rettitudine di intenzioni ed azioni.
> Lei viene da una convivenza finita, mi sembra di coglierne l'insoddisfazione ed il disagio di dover colmare vuoti più o meno profondi. Lei cerca attenzioni, lei cerca conferme, lei cerca coinvolgimenti. Lui se la sbatte. Permettimi, ma tra i due quello che dovrebbe passarsi una mano sulla coscienza è lui che conosce la sua storia ed approfitta di questa situazione.
> *Cosa fai Bruja, vedi un esaltato su un muretto che ti incita a spingerlo giù dal muretto e tu lo butti giù perché consenziente?*


Io stavo per scrivere: "se uno ti si sdraia davanti alle ruote chiedendo di investirlo, che fai, acceleri?". Uno che si sdraia, per carità, non sarà equilibrato, ma quello che accelera...


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Vedi io non giudico quello che fa, non mi sta bene che lo addebiti ad altri....
> E' chiaro che ha avuto un ripensamento di ordine "rispettabile", ma ora dovrebbe capire che non è così che si affronta il problema. Insomma se ha delle ragioni, non ha ragione alla fine verso di lui. Doiveva parlare, esporre i suoi disagi..... facilmente avrebbe trovato l'amico e non l'uomno che in questi termini si è chiuso a riccio anche con l'amicizia.
> Santo cielo siamo donne con intuito femminile o siamo delle talpe!!!???
> Se le cose sono cambiarte per strada.............cosa lecita, non è colpevolizzando lui per un atteggiamento "solito" che poteva risolvere il problema. Erano amici???? E parlare? Magari senza la tigna dell'addebito di insensibilità ad "aquila selvaggia"...
> Bruja


Mah! Qui è pieno di donne che hanno accettato un po' di tutto, me per prima, ma non certo unica. E hanno trovato comprensione. Questa in fin dei conti che ha fatto? Ammesso e non concesso che sia vera la tesi che lei vuole un impegno sentimentale, ma cosa c'è di strano o di male se ha cambiato idea? Invece qui passa per una donnaccia. Perchè la da via così. E lui allora, non la prende "così"?


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ohhh e dai alex...a me pare che quella ragazza abbia desiderato legittimamente un poco di attenzione miscelata a delicatezza.
> 
> O la dobbiamo considerare una bambola gonfiabile?
> 
> ...


No!


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Mah! Qui è pieno di donne che hanno accettato un po' di tutto, me per prima, ma non certo unica. E hanno trovato comprensione. Questa in fin dei conti che ha fatto? Ammesso e non concesso che sia vera la tesi che lei vuole un impegno sentimentale, ma cosa c'è di strano o di male se ha cambiato idea? Invece qui passa per una donnaccia. Perchè la da via così. E lui allora, non la prende "così"?


scusa ma a me non ha dato niente nessuno come nessuno ha preso niente. Ma che storia state leggendo?
Non c'è nulla di male se cambia idea. e allora? ma come sono stato chiaro io non può esserlo lei? 
spiegami tu allora, visto che sei così compresa e empatica con lei, come mai non lo è/è stata.
altra domanda: Questo (io) in fin dei conti che avrebbe fatto?


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa ma non ho mai parlato di ginnastica. sono stato gentile, rispettoso e educato nei limiti di quel che possono voler dire questi aggettivi quando si fa sesso. non ho trattato nessuno come bambola gonfiabile e se ancora una volta non si è letto bene ho scritto per ben tre volte che *LEI* prima di quella sera *NON* ha mai dato segni di gradire coccole o tenerezze dopo,* ANZI*. ancora la palla di vetro non me l'hanno data.
> Qui si parla per proprie esperienze personali non della mia. sarebbe opportuno cercare di non proiettare in una discussione le proprie aspettative, altrimenti si crea un pregiudizio come questo. e cioè che io avrei trattato come oggetto di plastica questa ragazza e che avrei fatto solo della ginnastica. forse, e dico forse non è che appunto perchè io non l'ho trattata in questo modo si è fatta delle aspettative, sbagliate mi dispiace, ma mai avallate da un mio ambiguo comportamento?
> decidete. volete un maratoneta del sesso così almeno non si creano aspettative e si può apostrofarlo come uno stronzo egoista o una persona che fa sesso, solo sesso dicendovelo prima e dopo, con voi partecipe e attento ma sulla quale poi proiettate vostre intenzioni, e che poi apostrofate comunque come stronzo egoista?
> facciamo che sono stato troppo gentile? eddai te lo dico io adesso micia.
> ...


alex, io non credo di aver proiettato nulla.

credo di saper distinguere quando un uomo ha aspettative di tipo A o B nei miei confronti . e non giudico attraverso questo paramentro...ascolto me stessa piuttosto e quello che voglio o che non voglio. 



*tu hai scritto che ti piace solo fisicamente, che con lei non ci parli volentieri...*

probabilmente lei invece ha delle attese che tu non hai, non ti ho definito nè uno stronzo nè tantomeno un egoista, questo lo hai scritto tu.

C'è chi la vuole cotta e chi la vuole cruda, questo è vero...ma allora bisognerebbe interdersi sulle modalità e i tempi di cottura di entrambi.

questo lo hai chiesto a lei prima che a noi?

non è che non sollecitandoti piu di tanto nella comunicazione verbale questa ragazza abbia capito che se ritornavi *piu' volte* sotto le coperte con lei avrebbe potuto aspettarsi qualcosa di piu'? forse ha equivocato perchè lei ha dato* al numero* degli incontri un significato diverso da quello che hai continuato a dare tu, fin dall'inizio.

in parole povere potrebbe avre detto" questo viene a trovarmi appena lo chiamo quindi significa che incomincio ad interessargli di piu" ...

è ingenuo, ma potrebbe essere comprensibile. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





o no?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> No!


bene!
allora mi spiegherai anche dove io, protagonista di questa storia, avrei parlato di ginnastica e da quale elemento esattamente avreste/i dedotto della mia poca galanteria e gentilezza in questa soria, altrimenti penso che lavorate di immaginazione e allora di un'altro thred si tratta e non di questo.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

*rita*



Rita ha detto:


> No!


eccola qui la bella topastra.


Rita, come stai cucciola?


finito di girare tra quei tavolini ?

lo sai che ti ho pensato?


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

alex, io ritengo semplicemente che per un uomo come per una donna se il discorso lo facciamo al contrario, non deve essere tanto attraente falo con una donna, che già vede altri uomini,che ti contatta a prestazione.


se poi tu gradisci così , contento te.
ti, vi ricordo che quando dicevo del mio ragazzo , con cui cmq avevamo un rapporto stabile di coppia, mi chiamava ad ore strane invitandomi di raggiungelo, tanti hanno gridato allo scandalo.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> alex, io non credo di aver proiettato nulla.
> 
> credo di saper distinguere quando un uomo ha aspettative di tipo A o B nei miei confronti . e non giudico attraverso questo paramentro...ascolto me stessa piuttosto e quello che voglio o che non voglio.
> 
> ...


sono diverse pagine che ho scritto che eravamo d'accordo sulle modalità come le chiamo tu.
e poi scusa ma non spostare l'agomento su altro. rispondi prima sulla ginnastica e sulla poca galanteria che io non avrei tenuto e poi se si vuole  passiamo al resto che hai scritto.
uno che fa ginnastica come TU hai scritto e usa poa galanteria come lo definisci?
io stronzo egoista, tu? questo mi interesserebbe sapere, e molto.
particolare vuole che io non abbia fatto ginnastica nè sia stato per niente galante e gentile con lei, cosa che tu ed altri avete dedotto e non ho ancora ricevuto risposto da cosa.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> alex, io ritengo semplicemente che per un uomo come per una donna se il discorso lo facciamo al contrario, non deve essere tanto attraente falo con una donna, che già vede altri uomini,che ti contatta a prestazione.
> 
> 
> se poi tu gradisci così , contento te.
> ti, vi ricordo che quando dicevo del mio ragazzo , con cui cmq avevamo un rapporto stabile di coppia, mi chiamava ad ore strane invitandomi di raggiungelo, tanti hanno gridato allo scandalo.


cat ma io non sto con nessuna  lei nemmeno siamo adulti e consenzienti e non vedo tutto questo squallore. non c'è stata nessuna prestazione a parte di nessuno dei due perchè l'atmosfera era assolutamente rilassata e divertita per entrambi. vuoi pensare che non sia così solo perchè tu non lo troveresti così? è un tuo problema allora.
siamo tornati a torquemada, mah!


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cat ma io non sto con nessuna lei nemmeno siamo adulti e consenzienti e non vedo tutto questo squallore. non c'è stata nessuna prestazione a parte di nessuno dei due perchè l'atmosfera era assolutamente rilassata e divertita per entrambi. vuoi pensare che non sia così solo perchè tu non lo troveresti così? è un tuo problema allora.
> siamo tornati a torquemada, mah!


 
no, alex. non è un mio problema, figurati.
io di problemi ne ho altri.
hai letto il mio messaggio pvt?


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> no, alex. non è un mio problema, figurati.
> io di problemi ne ho altri.
> hai letto il mio messaggio pvt?


certo che ti ho letto e ti ho anche risposto.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> certo che ti ho letto e ti ho anche risposto.


 
non mi è arrivato.
me lo rispedisci per favore?
ce l'hai in memoria?
poi vado a nanna tranquilla.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa ma a me non ha dato niente nessuno come nessuno ha preso niente. Ma che storia state leggendo?
> Non c'è nulla di male se cambia idea. e allora? ma come sono stato chiaro io non può esserlo lei?
> spiegami tu allora, visto che sei così compresa e empatica con lei, come mai non lo è/è stata.
> altra domanda: Questo (io) in fin dei conti che avrebbe fatto?


E' stata una giornata pessima (ragazzi me ne è successa un'altra), quindi mi scuserai se rispondo un po' sommariamente.
1) non erano frasi riferite a te, ma a chi ha già condannato questa che anche tu sostieni non essere una "troia". Sento un po' di puzzo del fumo del rogo della strega. Mi chiedo solo chi condanna lei per darla via leggera (cosa che io non faccio), non giudichi anche la controparte maschile (per inciso te), alla stessa maniera (cosa che anche io non faccio).
2) ho già detto nel mio primo intervento, che non credo sia andata in maniera cruda come chi non sa, ma può solo leggere, può aver letto nel primo messaggio, e tu lo  hai giustamente precisato nel corso del thread.
3) non sono empatica con lei, perchè non ho la minima idea di cosa le passi per la testa. Magari si è innamorata (e non è che tu possa dire: "non è valido, avevamo detto di no", anche se giustamente non devi essere nemmeno colpevolizzato. Certo che accorgendotene, sarebbe bello da parte tua non infierire). Magari si è innamorata, dicevamo, ma magari anche no. Magari colma come dici tu bisogni narcisistici. Magari solo, come ipotizzo io, ha una visione del sesso così alta che non è scevro da dimostrazioni di interesse che non necessariamente deve leggersi come sentimentale. Io lo ipotizzo perchè anche io mi aspetterei qualche segno di intimità, una coccola o un sms. E infatti hai ragione nel dire che ognuno qui parla del proprio vissuto. E' sempre così per tutti. E' normale. E' inevitabile. Altrimenti basterebbe un manuale per decodificare i comportamenti umani.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

io condanno lei per essere una che la da via facilmente.
parimenti sono da condannare gli uomini che trombano con 4...5 donne allo stesso modo.
non so se per alex è l'unica donna  dunque non posso permettermi di condannarlo.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> non mi è arrivato.
> me lo rispedisci per favore?
> ce l'hai in memoria?
> poi vado a nanna tranquilla.




















te ne ho mandato uno nuovo adesso ma ti spedisco anche l'altro adesso. subito.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> bene!
> allora mi spiegherai anche dove io, protagonista di questa storia, avrei parlato di ginnastica e da quale elemento esattamente avreste/i dedotto della mia poca galanteria e gentilezza in questa soria, altrimenti penso che lavorate di immaginazione e allora di un'altro thred si tratta e non di questo.


Ho già in pratica risposto nell'altro post.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eccola qui la bella topastra.
> 
> 
> Rita, come stai cucciola?
> ...


Ciao Miciona. 
Cara che mi hai pensato!
I tavolini manco me li ricordo.
Oggi sto da schifo, me ne è successa un'altra. Niente Cialtry, Narcy e fauna varia, roba seria, sta volta.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> sono diverse pagine che ho scritto che eravamo d'accordo sulle modalità come le chiamo tu.
> e poi scusa ma non spostare l'agomento su altro. rispondi prima sulla ginnastica e sulla poca galanteria che io non avrei tenuto e poi se si vuole passiamo al resto che hai scritto.
> uno che fa ginnastica come TU hai scritto e usa poa galanteria come lo definisci?
> io stronzo egoista, tu? questo mi interesserebbe sapere, e molto.
> particolare vuole che io non abbia fatto ginnastica nè sia stato per niente galante e gentile con lei, cosa che tu ed altri avete dedotto e non ho ancora ricevuto risposto da cosa.


 
alex...sfibri.

non ti ho dato dello stronzo...rileggi.

ci hai detto che si è incazzata perchè alla fine hai fatto pipi' e non te la sei filata?

se è si ho ipotizzato sul perchè questa si incazzata.

ho detto stronzate. okkei. ritiro tutto.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> te ne ho mandato uno nuovo adesso ma ti spedisco anche l'altro adesso. subito.


 
grazie alex. mi sono arrivati.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Ciao Miciona.
> Cara che mi hai pensato!
> I tavolini manco me li ricordo.
> Oggi sto da schifo, me ne è successa un'altra. Niente Cialtry, Narcy e fauna varia, *roba seria, sta volta.*


uè. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .prima di fare un passo consulta le vipere amiche...me racumandi teso'...non partire in quarta.

ma non è roba di lavoro spero...


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io condanno lei per essere una che la da via facilmente.
> parimenti sono da condannare gli uomini che trombano con 4...5 donne allo stesso modo.
> non so se per alex è l'unica donna dunque non posso permettermi di condannarlo.


cat non ti facevo così "pudica" e ti dico che non è proprio positiva la posizione. no,trombo/avo solo con lei ma se mi fosse capitato anche con altre lo avrei fatto. sono un uomo fedele quando la storia è seria o potrebbe esserlo.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> *io condanno lei per essere una che la da via facilmente.*
> parimenti sono da condannare gli uomini che trombano con 4...5 donne allo stesso modo.
> non so se per alex è l'unica donna dunque non posso permettermi di condannarlo.


O cassso!... 
Credo sia la prima parolaccia che scrivo qui.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> O cassso!...
> Credo sia la prima parolaccia che scrivo qui.


 
tranquilla.
se dici cazzo rendi meglio l'idea e resti in tema.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> tranquilla.
> se dici cazzo rendi meglio l'idea e resti in tema.


Guarda, sono molto sollevata che tu mi inviti a stare tranquilla.

Perchè se invece dico casso, che mi suona meglio, condanni anche me?


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> io condanno lei per essere una che la da via facilmente.
> parimenti sono da condannare gli uomini che trombano con 4...5 donne allo stesso modo.
> non so se per alex è l'unica donna dunque non posso permettermi di condannarlo.


 
chi lo sta condannando Cat?

stiamo ipotizzando...

e poi che ne sappiamo che questa sia davvero come raccontano le "voci"
quando un uomo se ne porta a letto tre o 10 alla volta è consuetudine culturale farlo passare come uno che ci sa fare, diversamente per una donna i costumi sono subito etichettati come " facili".

pero'...guarda caso...per usarli a proprio vantaggio allora servono allo scopo.

_è troia ma io me la devo solo scopa'..._mica ci devo dissertare sul Petrarca.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi lo sta condannando Cat?
> 
> stiamo ipotizzando...
> 
> ...


A me vien da ridere, quando non avevo ancora manco baciato un ragazzo, me ne attribuivano già un paio.... Quindi mi sono messa con un ragazzino... Che mi ha mollata perchè io "niente", eppure pensava, aveva sentito dire che io.... Mah!


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Guarda, sono molto sollevata che tu mi inviti a stare tranquilla.
> 
> Perchè se invece dico casso, che mi suona meglio, condanni anche me?


 

e perchè dovrei condannarti rita.


posso o non posso considerare troie donne che la danno via così?


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> e perchè dovrei condannarti rita.
> 
> 
> posso o non posso considerare troie donne che la danno via così?


E io posso dire casso?


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> A me vien da ridere, quando non avevo ancora manco baciato un ragazzo, me ne attribuivano già un paio.... Quindi mi sono messa con un ragazzino... Che mi ha mollata perchè io "niente", eppure pensava, aveva sentito dire che io.... Mah!


 
assodato che sia vero che lei va con diversi uomini contemporaneamente........ è una troia.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> assodato che sia vero che lei va con diversi uomini contemporaneamente........ è una troia.


Bene cara. Sta' la che vado a far la legna per il roghetto.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi lo sta condannando Cat?
> 
> stiamo ipotizzando...
> 
> ...


un uomo che si porta a letto 10 donne per me è uno stronzo puttaniero più mille epiteti che non cito.


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Bene cara. Sta' la che vado a far la legna per il roghetto.


 
coda di paglia?
guarda che t'incendi.


----------



## @lex (31 Luglio 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> chi lo sta condannando Cat?
> 
> stiamo ipotizzando...
> 
> ...


scusa ma con questa ultima frase non vorrai mica rivolgerti a me?
PER QUANTO MI RIGUARDA NON E' UNA TROIA E CHE CON LEI NON POSSA DISSERTARE SUL PETRARCA E' UN FATTO.


----------



## Miciolidia (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> A me vien da ridere, quando non avevo ancora manco baciato un ragazzo, me ne attribuivano già un paio.... Quindi mi sono messa con un ragazzino... Che mi ha mollata perchè io "niente", eppure pensava, aveva sentito dire che io.... Mah!


 
la solita storia...cara Rita.


----------



## Rebecca (31 Luglio 2007)

cat ha detto:


> coda di paglia?
> guarda che t'incendi.


Sono sicura che c'hai il cerino pronto....


----------



## cat (31 Luglio 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Sono sicura che c'hai il cerino pronto....


 
non mi perplime.
sei tu che vuoi accendere il rogo.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> > scusa ma con questa ultima frase non vorrai mica rivolgerti a me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## @lex (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> assodato che sia vero che lei va con diversi uomini contemporaneamente........ è una troia.


cat!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebecca (1 Agosto 2007)

Casso... Sarà meglio che cambi l'avatar.... Co 'sta aria di inquisizione....


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cat!!!!!!!!!!


 





   significato di troia sul vocabolario


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Casso... Sarà meglio che cambi l'avatar.... Co 'sta aria di inquisizione....


----------



## Rebecca (1 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> Casso... Sarà meglio che cambi l'avatar.... Co 'sta aria di inquisizione....


Ecco fatto, meglio dissimulare, va, un piccolo travestimento...  che non mi si scottino le piume...


----------



## @lex (1 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > NO! era una battuta.
> ...


----------



## Rebecca (1 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scusa ma non hai letto tutto.
> ...


----------



## @lex (1 Agosto 2007)

Rita ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Madonna mia che donnaccia!. Illibata alle nozze la vogliamo!
> ...


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Rita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > direi che è meglio chiudere l'argomento troia.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Rita ha detto:
> 
> 
> > direi che è meglio chiudere l'argomento troia.
> ...


----------



## @lex (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > secondo me la prossima volta che gli torni tra le gambe ti torna in mente la parola troia.
> ...


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vabbe' zoccolettina..ina..ina....
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > secondo me la prossima volta che gli torni tra le gambe ti torna in mente la parola troia.
> ...


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mamma mia cat.
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > mamma mia cat.
> ...


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ecco brava, mettici il carico da mille
> ...


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *senti marpiolo porcolo*...fai meno il santo
> ...


----------



## @lex (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > se un grande alex.
> ...


----------



## @lex (1 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > senti marpiolo porcolo...fai meno il santo
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

notte pimpole...e non fate le brave 

	
	
		
		
	


	





me racumandi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





mai


----------



## @lex (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma ti immagini la scena??????
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > si, certo che mi è piaciuto e mi sarebbe piaciuto che fosse durato ancora.....
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cat ha detto:
> 
> 
> > cat che ti dovrei rispondere adesso?
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

notte animali.

davvero vado.


----------



## @lex (1 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> @lex ha detto:
> 
> 
> > porcolo tre volte
> ...


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> Miciolidia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > sò 22 pagine che lo dico!!!!
> ...


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Definire lei? A che serve?
> 
> E' donna libera?
> E' capace di intendere e di volere?
> ...


Scusate ma non ce la faccio a leggere tutto. Quoto e sono perfettamente d'accordo. Cat e Chen proprio non vi capisco...


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> Scusate ma non ce la faccio a leggere tutto. Quoto e sono perfettamente d'accordo. Cat e Chen proprio non vi capisco...


 
pazienza. non si può pensarla sempre alla stessa maniera.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Agosto 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> Scusate ma non ce la faccio a leggere tutto. Quoto e sono perfettamente d'accordo. Cat e Chen proprio non vi capisco...


... Non devi "_capire_" me... Amica mia... Devi "_sentire_" i _gesti_... E tu, non li hai _sentiti_... C'è molta più _verità_ in un _gesto_, che in mille parole...


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Non devi "_capire_" me... Amica mia... Devi "_sentire_" i _gesti_... E tu, non li hai _sentiti_... C'è molta più _verità_ in un _gesto_, che in mille parole...


Chen scusa eh, con tutto il rispetto, della filosofia spicciola non so che farne... Sono allergica ai predicatori.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Agosto 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> Chen scusa eh, con tutto il rispetto, della filosofia spicciola non so che farne... Sono allergica ai predicatori.


... Va bene, amica mia... "_Una rosa è una rosa è una rosa_"... _Una rosa_, *E'* un _gesto_... L'urlante mutismo delle parole mai dette... 

... Stupende le rose, non credi?... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Va bene, amica mia... "_Una rosa è una rosa è una rosa_"... _Una rosa_, *E'* un _gesto_... L'urlante mutismo delle parole mai dette...
> 
> ... Stupende le rose, non credi?... Hi, hi, hi...


 
Niente fiori per me Chen, preferisco le opere di bene. Concrete.


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Agosto 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> Niente fiori per me Chen, preferisco le opere di bene. Concrete.


evvabbè...emmekappa...ma non ci si accontenta mai allora... 

Se una persona ti vuole regalare questo "gesto" non lo puoi sovrapporre alla carità Cristiana


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Va bene, amica mia... "_Una rosa è una rosa è una rosa_"... _Una rosa_, *E'* un _gesto_... L'urlante mutismo delle parole mai dette...
> 
> ... Stupende le rose, non credi?... Hi, hi, hi...


 
un rosa.... belle parole chen.....
hai ragione


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> evvabbè...emmekappa...ma non ci si accontenta mai allora...
> 
> Se una persona ti vuole regalare questo "gesto" non lo puoi sovrapporre alla carità Cristiana


ahahahahahah ... un bacio!!!!!


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Non devi "_capire_" me... Amica mia... Devi "_sentire_" i _gesti_... E tu, non li hai _sentiti_... C'è molta più _verità_ in un _gesto_, che in mille parole...


sentire i gesti......
oggi mi sei d'ispirazione chen, bello pure questo concetto.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Agosto 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> Niente fiori per me Chen, preferisco le opere di bene. Concrete.


... Anch'esse mute... Amica mia... Mute... Come le rose... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sentire i gesti......
> oggi mi sei d'ispirazione chen, bello pure questo concetto.


... Per servirLa... A Sua completa disposizione!...


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Per servirLa... A Sua completa disposizione!...


 
grazie chen.
ti leggo . vai contro corrente. sei interessante. soppeso le tue parole, queste ultime due tue considerazioni fanno onore agli uomini veri.


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> grazie chen.
> ti leggo . vai contro corrente. sei interessante. soppeso le tue parole, queste ultime due tue considerazioni fanno onore agli uomini veri.


... Eppure, c'è un certo Leone e un certo Oscuro (o Chiaro), che vogliono, costi quel che costi, impedirmi di scrivere in questo posto... Do fastidio... Pensano che io debba essere eliminato... La mia bocca cucita... La mia voce, soffocata... Come facevano i nazisti con gli ebrei... Esiliarmi... Sento l'odio in queste persone... Non il sarcasmo... L'odio... La violenza... La cattiveria... Mi fanno pena nella loro ontologica miseria... Di straccioni morali... Di mendicanti etici...


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Eppure, c'è un certo Leone e un certo Oscuro (o Chiaro), che vogliono, costi quel che costi, impedirmi di scrivere in questo posto... Do fastidio... Pensano che io debba essere eliminato... La mia bocca cucita... La mia voce, soffocata... Come facevano i nazisti con gli ebrei... Esiliarmi... Sento l'odio in queste persone... Non il sarcasmo... L'odio... La violenza... La cattiveria... Mi fanno pena nella loro ontologica miseria... Di straccioni morali... Di mendicanti etici...


 
ho appena letto di questi due nick.
sembrano in combriccola, si sono fatti una domanda a cui hanno sottointeso una risposta.
dai fastidio come spesso ho dato e do fastidio io.
certo, tu scrivi  con un costrutto molto più elaborato del mio.
A me piace essere dura e sintetica quando affermo un qualcosa che mi preme.....

mi dispiacerebbe, per quel poco che ti conosco che tu fossi "eliminato"( anche se qui è stato detto che si fa raramente se non mai) e lo scrivo qui nella pubblica piazza e non con guasconi messaggini privati come spesso è d'usanza.


specie in questo post  io condivido quanto hai esposto, come la pensi.


----------



## Bruja (1 Agosto 2007)

*Chen*



chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Eppure, c'è un certo Leone e un certo Oscuro (o Chiaro), che vogliono, costi quel che costi, impedirmi di scrivere in questo posto... Do fastidio... Pensano che io debba essere eliminato... La mia bocca cucita... La mia voce, soffocata... Come facevano i nazisti con gli ebrei... Esiliarmi... Sento l'odio in queste persone... Non il sarcasmo... L'odio... La violenza... La cattiveria... Mi fanno pena nella loro ontologica miseria... Di straccioni morali... Di mendicanti etici...


 
A volte i concetti si intendono secondo l'età di "ricezione"...
Ti leggo da sempre e con equidistanza.... prego non mi fare il Giordano Bruno! Magari per poi calcare Galileo che fra pensieri, atti e lasciti scritti doveva "equilibrarsi" fra Bellarmino che capiva ma non poteva assentire e la linea politico-religiosa che aveva paletti "per gli altri".
E, prego, non dirmi che non hai inteso....saresti un La Palice al contrario.
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2007)

*Bruja*

Magari Chen capira' al volo... ma a me una spiegazioncina terra, terra non la fai? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Buon Pomeriggio... c'e' il sole nel Serengheti


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Magari Chen capira' al volo... ma a me una spiegazioncina terra, terra non la fai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


occhio al buana bianco...ama la pelliccia di iena


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> ho appena letto di questi due nick.
> sembrano in combriccola, si sono fatti una domanda a cui hanno sottointeso una risposta.
> dai fastidio come spesso ho dato e do fastidio io.
> certo, tu scrivi con un costrutto molto più elaborato del mio.
> ...


... Vedi, è la "_cifra_" della mia vita: amato dalle donne (troppo!), odiatissimo dagli uomini... Entrano subito in competizione... E' successo anche ieri sera... In effetti, ho tantissime amiche e, purtroppo, due soli amici... Gli uomini, in genere, mi temono e mi odiano... Le donne, all'inizio, provano una certa soggezione, credo legata al mio aspetto fisico e al mio modo di esprimermi ma, poi, non sanno più stare senza di me... Mi chiamano per consigli, per chiedermi pareri, per uscire a parlare... E questo, vale anche per le ragazze con le quali c'è stato qualcosa di più dell'amicizia... Quelle che ho, spesso, tradito... E che, incredibilmente, mi hanno sempre perdonato... Le donne, sono il vero mistero di questo universo... E' pur vero che l'uomo, con il suo misero cromosoma "Y", non è nient'altro che la _negazione _dell'_essere_ donna... L'uomo, non ha una sua realtà, risultando, _geneticamente_, come il prodotto di una donna, alla quale è stato _tolto _un cromosoma... La donna è _presenza_... L'uomo, _assenza_... Come il bene e il male... Per S. Agostino... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2007)

Caro chen...e quasi tutto il forum che non gradisce la tua presenza...dalla storia della querela...hai solo lettrice e moltimodi chr supportano le tue idiozie!!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro chen...e quasi tutto il forum che non gradisce la tua presenza...dalla storia della querela...hai solo lettrice e moltimodi chr supportano le tue idiozie!!!


...forse sono ghei....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...forse sono ghei....


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...forse sono ghei....


... Hi, hi, hi... Hi, hi, hi... Bella questa!... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Old chensamurai (1 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...forse sono ghei....


... Magari ti sei giocato il cromosoma X al totocalcio... Hi, hi, hi...


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Hi, hi, hi... Hi, hi, hi... Bella questa!... Hi, hi, hi...


Sai com'è Chen...tu asserisci che tutti gli uomini ti odiano, e a me stai simpatico. Oscuro afferma che a parte Lettrice, ci sono solo io a risponderti...il dubbio mi assale.  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Avro' mai una zampetta di troppo, in questa benedetta Y ???


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2007)

Hi hi abbiam un bel trio monnezza...fro un pò però faranno un duo hi hi hi!!!


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Hi hi abbiam un bel trio monnezza...fro un pò però faranno un duo hi hi hi!!!


Non preoccuparti...il posto da solista non te lo leva nessuno


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sai com'è Chen...tu asserisci che tutti gli uomini ti odiano, e a me stai simpatico. Oscuro afferma che a parte Lettrice, ci sono solo io a risponderti...il dubbio mi assale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Moltimoda mia


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Moltimoda mia


Ora però non zomparmi addosso....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora però non zomparmi addosso....


Solo se ti _appitoni 

	
	
		
		
	


	







_


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Solo se ti _appitoni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...prima però mi devo depilare le gambe...sennò la tequila non scende


----------



## Rebecca (1 Agosto 2007)

*Cat*



cat ha detto:


> > Originalmente inviato da *Rita*
> > _direi che è meglio chiudere l'argomento troia._
> 
> 
> ...


Per favore impara a quotare meglio, non le ho dette io quelle cose....


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...prima però mi devo depilare le gambe...sennò la tequila non scende


E per favore tagliati le unghie dei piedi


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E per favore tagliati le unghie dei piedi
































ok ok....


----------



## anonimaa (1 Agosto 2007)

CHE NOIA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ok ok....


Mi pare ci sia un'altra tua ammiratrice


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi pare ci sia un'altra tua ammiratrice


dove?????????


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2007)

*Moltimodi*



anonimaa ha detto:


> CHE NOIA!!!!!!!!!!!


Questa


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Questa


macchè...si annoia  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  le mie ammiratrici si divertono sempre


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Le donne, all'inizio, provano una certa soggezione, credo legata al mio aspetto fisico e al mio modo di esprimermi ma, poi, non sanno più stare senza di me...


Caro Chen, mi ricordi qualcuno. Della serie "parlo, parlo, perchè in realtà.....".
Credevo che per un filosofo il concetto di bellezza volasse un pò più alto.


----------



## anonimaa (1 Agosto 2007)

Si CI DIVERTIAMO ALLE TUE SPALLE...........................................


----------



## Lettrice (1 Agosto 2007)

moltimodi ha detto:


> macchè...si annoia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pare pure parecchio girata


----------



## Nobody (1 Agosto 2007)

anonimaa ha detto:


> Si CI DIVERTIAMO ALLE TUE SPALLE...........................................


ovvio...sono ghei  

	
	
		
		
	


	




anonima...il tuo nick è un ossimoro


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Vedi, è la "_cifra_" della mia vita: amato dalle donne (troppo!), odiatissimo dagli uomini... Entrano subito in competizione... E' successo anche ieri sera... In effetti, ho tantissime amiche e, purtroppo, due soli amici... Gli uomini, in genere, mi temono e mi odiano... Le donne, all'inizio, provano una certa soggezione, credo legata al mio aspetto fisico e al mio modo di esprimermi ma, poi, non sanno più stare senza di me... Mi chiamano per consigli, per chiedermi pareri, per uscire a parlare... E questo, vale anche per le ragazze con le quali c'è stato qualcosa di più dell'amicizia... Quelle che ho, spesso, tradito... E che, incredibilmente, mi hanno sempre perdonato... Le donne, sono il vero mistero di questo universo... E' pur vero che l'uomo, con il suo misero cromosoma "Y", non è nient'altro che la _negazione _dell'_essere_ donna... L'uomo, non ha una sua realtà, risultando, _geneticamente_, come il prodotto di una donna, alla quale è stato _tolto _un cromosoma... La donna è _presenza_... L'uomo, _assenza_... Come il bene e il male... Per S. Agostino... Hi, hi, hi...


 
comprendo.
sai caro chen , personalità forti e complesse come te o si amano o si odiano.
non si ammette a priori mezze posizioni.
se poi sei pure un gran bell'uomo come mi dici capisco che fai stragi di anime.
risulti affascinante ad oltranza comunque


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Vedi, è la "_cifra_" della mia vita: amato dalle donne (troppo!), odiatissimo dagli uomini... Entrano subito in competizione... E' successo anche ieri sera... In effetti, ho tantissime amiche e, purtroppo, due soli amici... Gli uomini, in genere, mi temono e mi odiano... Le donne, all'inizio, provano una certa soggezione, credo legata al mio aspetto fisico e al mio modo di esprimermi ma, poi, non sanno più stare senza di me... Mi chiamano per consigli, per chiedermi pareri, per uscire a parlare... E questo, vale anche per le ragazze con le quali c'è stato qualcosa di più dell'amicizia... Quelle che ho, spesso, tradito... E che, incredibilmente, mi hanno sempre perdonato... Le donne, sono il vero mistero di questo universo... E' pur vero che l'uomo, con il suo misero cromosoma "Y", non è nient'altro che la _negazione _dell'_essere_ donna... L'uomo, non ha una sua realtà, risultando, _geneticamente_, come il prodotto di una donna, alla quale è stato _tolto _un cromosoma... La donna è _presenza_... L'uomo, _assenza_... Come il bene e il male... Per S. Agostino... Hi, hi, hi...


 
comprendo.
sai caro chen , personalità forti e complesse come te o si amano o si odiano.
non si ammette a priori mezze posizioni.
se poi sei pure un gran bell'uomo come mi dici capisco che fai stragi di anime.
risulti affascinante ad oltranza comunque,


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Vedi, è la "_cifra_" della mia vita: amato dalle donne (troppo!), odiatissimo dagli uomini... Entrano subito in competizione... E' successo anche ieri sera... In effetti, ho tantissime amiche e, purtroppo, due soli amici... Gli uomini, in genere, mi temono e mi odiano... Le donne, all'inizio, provano una certa soggezione, credo legata al mio aspetto fisico e al mio modo di esprimermi ma, poi, non sanno più stare senza di me... Mi chiamano per consigli, per chiedermi pareri, per uscire a parlare... E questo, vale anche per le ragazze con le quali c'è stato qualcosa di più dell'amicizia... Quelle che ho, spesso, tradito... E che, incredibilmente, mi hanno sempre perdonato... Le donne, sono il vero mistero di questo universo... E' pur vero che l'uomo, con il suo misero cromosoma "Y", non è nient'altro che la _negazione _dell'_essere_ donna... L'uomo, non ha una sua realtà, risultando, _geneticamente_, come il prodotto di una donna, alla quale è stato _tolto _un cromosoma... La donna è _presenza_... L'uomo, _assenza_... Come il bene e il male... Per S. Agostino... Hi, hi, hi...


 
comprendo.
sai caro chen , personalità forti e complesse come te o si amano o si odiano.
non si ammette a priori mezze posizioni.
se poi sei pure un gran bell'uomo come mi dici capisco che fai stragi di anime.
risulti affascinante ad oltranza comunque, anche


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Vedi, è la "_cifra_" della mia vita: amato dalle donne (troppo!), odiatissimo dagli uomini... Entrano subito in competizione... E' successo anche ieri sera... In effetti, ho tantissime amiche e, purtroppo, due soli amici... Gli uomini, in genere, mi temono e mi odiano... Le donne, all'inizio, provano una certa soggezione, credo legata al mio aspetto fisico e al mio modo di esprimermi ma, poi, non sanno più stare senza di me... Mi chiamano per consigli, per chiedermi pareri, per uscire a parlare... E questo, vale anche per le ragazze con le quali c'è stato qualcosa di più dell'amicizia... Quelle che ho, spesso, tradito... E che, incredibilmente, mi hanno sempre perdonato... Le donne, sono il vero mistero di questo universo... E' pur vero che l'uomo, con il suo misero cromosoma "Y", non è nient'altro che la _negazione _dell'_essere_ donna... L'uomo, non ha una sua realtà, risultando, _geneticamente_, come il prodotto di una donna, alla quale è stato _tolto _un cromosoma... La donna è _presenza_... L'uomo, _assenza_... Come il bene e il male... Per S. Agostino... Hi, hi, hi...


 
comprendo.
sai caro chen , personalità forti e complesse come te o si amano o si odiano.
non si ammette a priori mezze posizioni.
se poi sei pure un gran bell'uomo come mi dici capisco che fai stragi di anime.
risulti affascinante ad oltranza comunque, anche ti


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Vedi, è la "_cifra_" della mia vita: amato dalle donne (troppo!), odiatissimo dagli uomini... Entrano subito in competizione... E' successo anche ieri sera... In effetti, ho tantissime amiche e, purtroppo, due soli amici... Gli uomini, in genere, mi temono e mi odiano... Le donne, all'inizio, provano una certa soggezione, credo legata al mio aspetto fisico e al mio modo di esprimermi ma, poi, non sanno più stare senza di me... Mi chiamano per consigli, per chiedermi pareri, per uscire a parlare... E questo, vale anche per le ragazze con le quali c'è stato qualcosa di più dell'amicizia... Quelle che ho, spesso, tradito... E che, incredibilmente, mi hanno sempre perdonato... Le donne, sono il vero mistero di questo universo... E' pur vero che l'uomo, con il suo misero cromosoma "Y", non è nient'altro che la _negazione _dell'_essere_ donna... L'uomo, non ha una sua realtà, risultando, _geneticamente_, come il prodotto di una donna, alla quale è stato _tolto _un cromosoma... La donna è _presenza_... L'uomo, _assenza_... Come il bene e il male... Per S. Agostino... Hi, hi, hi...


 
comprendo.
sai caro chen , personalità forti e complesse come te o si amano o si odiano.
non si ammette a priori mezze posizioni.
se poi sei pure un gran bell'uomo come mi dici capisco che fai stragi di anime.
risulti affascinante ad oltranza comunque, anche ti ti


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

chensamurai ha detto:


> ... Vedi, è la "_cifra_" della mia vita: amato dalle donne (troppo!), odiatissimo dagli uomini... Entrano subito in competizione... E' successo anche ieri sera... In effetti, ho tantissime amiche e, purtroppo, due soli amici... Gli uomini, in genere, mi temono e mi odiano... Le donne, all'inizio, provano una certa soggezione, credo legata al mio aspetto fisico e al mio modo di esprimermi ma, poi, non sanno più stare senza di me... Mi chiamano per consigli, per chiedermi pareri, per uscire a parlare... E questo, vale anche per le ragazze con le quali c'è stato qualcosa di più dell'amicizia... Quelle che ho, spesso, tradito... E che, incredibilmente, mi hanno sempre perdonato... Le donne, sono il vero mistero di questo universo... E' pur vero che l'uomo, con il suo misero cromosoma "Y", non è nient'altro che la _negazione _dell'_essere_ donna... L'uomo, non ha una sua realtà, risultando, _geneticamente_, come il prodotto di una donna, alla quale è stato _tolto _un cromosoma... La donna è _presenza_... L'uomo, _assenza_... Come il bene e il male... Per S. Agostino... Hi, hi, hi...


 
comprendo.
sai caro chen , personalità forti e complesse come te o si amano o si odiano.
non si ammette a priori mezze posizioni.
se poi sei pure un gran bell'uomo come mi dici capisco che fai stragi di anime.
risulti affascinante ad oltranza comunque, anche ti ti odia  penso che sia per invidia.


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> comprendo.
> sai caro chen , personalità forti e complesse come te o si amano o si odiano.
> non si ammette a priori mezze posizioni.
> se poi sei pure un gran bell'uomo come mi dici capisco che fai stragi di anime.
> risulti affascinante ad oltranza comunque, anche ti ti


La  bellezza fisica fa strage di anime? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh credevo che fosse una questione maggiormente complessa.


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> La bellezza fisica fa strage di anime? Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh credevo che fosse una questione maggiormente complessa.


MK...ma cosa ti è successo in ferie per essere così oggi?


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> MK...ma cosa ti è successo in ferie per essere così oggi?


Cara Cat, io sono ancora in ferie...


----------



## cat (1 Agosto 2007)

Emmekappa ha detto:


> Cara Cat, io sono ancora in ferie...


ahhhhhh, bene ecco.
divertiti fin che puoi allora.
oggi c'è un bel sole che serena gli animi.


----------



## Old MANAIMER (1 Agosto 2007)

*BELLEZZA???????*

A CHEN MANNACE NA FOTO KE TO DIMO NOI SE SEI BELLO O NO!!! KE FAMO PRIMA!!!


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2007)

Attento che ha la querela facile!!!


----------



## Old MANAIMER (1 Agosto 2007)

*?????*

QUERELA!!!???????????????????????

QUERELA DE KE!!!???? NN è POSTO DA QURELE QUESTO!!!!!!

E POI SAI KE C'è QUERELAMI STO  C...... !!!!!!!


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Attento che ha la querela facile!!!


Pure Chen? Ma come?????  Di moda di questi tempi...


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2007)

manaimer tu stai fuori!!!!


----------



## oscuro (1 Agosto 2007)

Mk solo chen.....!!!


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mk solo chen.....!!!


Sì avevo capito, mi riferivo alle comunicazioni ricevute da Giovanni...

ps ehi ma non è che ci conosciamo?


----------



## Oscuro (1 Agosto 2007)

EMk non credo..cmq benvenuta anche a te!!


----------



## Emmekappa (1 Agosto 2007)

Oscuro ha detto:


> EMk non credo..cmq benvenuta anche a te!!


Grazie... E' solo che come MK mi conoscevano in dol, qui mi sono registrata come Emmekappa...


----------



## Iago (1 Agosto 2007)

*Mk*



Emmekappa ha detto:


> Grazie... E' solo che come MK mi conoscevano in dol, qui mi sono registrata come Emmekappa...



cambialo, Monica

(l'unica cosa brutta di te??
.....lo stesso nome della mia ex moglie 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  )  


P.s. ferie luungheeee (ch mazz!!)


----------

